# ✧ kana's art gallery | stream: {off} | ✧



## Kanaa

*Welcome to Kana's Art Gallery!!*



​









hello!! my name is kana! I like drawing cute characters and handsome boys (〃▽〃)
and then sometimes I post my art on here! I hope you enjoy looking!

*CURRENT GALLERY STATUS*:

*GIVEAWAY*: {NONE}

*REQUESTS*: {CLOSED}
-open to fan arts and/or OC requests

*STREAM*: {OFF}
https://www.twitch.tv/kanachipu





 next stream: 10PM CST August 3rd





*CREDITING ME*: {IMPORTANT!}
-please credit me at my twitter/twitch/tumblr
-toyhou.se credit me @kanachi
​
















here are some links that you can visit!! 
and also credit me at the following if you want to post my art on another website!







*LINKS*:
twitter: kanachipu
tumblr: kanachipu
twitch: kanachipu
toyhou.se: kanachi​










*GALLERY*:
Featured Piece:


>




*REGULAR STYLE:*



Spoiler:  newest to oldest












































*CHIBI GALLERY*:


Spoiler: newest to oldest










































​





pixel credits: engrampixel


----------



## Kanaa

*UNDER CONSTRUCTION!!*







*ABOUT ME:*

*Nickname:* Kana; Kanaa 
*Sign:* Cancer |  
*Country:* US
*Birthday:* June 28
*Software:* Paint Tool SAI
*Likes:* Food (*?ڡ`●) , Anime/Manga, Drawing, dogs,
sweets, friends, games, bishounens ∠( ᐛ 」∠)＿
*Dislikes:* spicy/bitter food, sadness, pain, country music, stress, insects
*Favorite Color:* White
*Favorite Anime:* Haikyuu!!, Magi, Boku no Hero Academia,
Bungou Stray Dogs, Akatsuki no Yona
*Favorite Character:* Kageyama Tobio, Hakuryuu Ren, 
Kouha Ren, Judar, Titus Alexius, Todoroki Shouto

​





Visit the *Joint Freebie Thread!*



Spoiler:  2016





















































































































Spoiler:  very old idk the time frame










































































































































​


----------



## hestu

I've got another commission for you if that's cool! I'll pm you with details c:


----------



## jiny

maybe bella?
http://sta.sh/01nnp3xy3zqp


----------



## Vickie

http://imgur.com/6AeUcbW , http://imgur.com/n1IGcDx , http://imgur.com/qzLCqdp

♥_ Would you consider my mayor? 
I really love your art style! c: _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## Elov

Omg these are sossososoo cuuute!!! I've already gotten an icon done by you, but please consider her still? [x] Thank you so much for your consideration! I could also attempt one of your oc's if you'd like. c:


----------



## boujee

Maybe her 


Spoiler


----------



## classically.trained

Would you consider drawing my mayor (refs in avatar and sig) with Lobo? If you could that would be amazing, I love your art! Thanks


----------



## Roxi

Your art is beautiful!! 

Consider my bab: http://sta.sh/01vq0xsx6q0w

Thank you ^^ <3


----------



## sej

Ahh your art is adorable! I would love it if you would draw my OC!



Spoiler:  









 Art by Jint



Please and thank you ~ <3


----------



## Venn

Consider my awesome Mira?



Spoiler



In this dress, please 










This is the original image of her so you can understand the hat better? I understand that they're different.
Feel free to put your touch on the hat 
I prefer the look of the first one.


----------



## kelpy

ah! I love your art!


Spoiler: maybe her?



View attachment 165593View attachment 165594View attachment 165595



Thanks, have a nice day~


----------



## meowlerrz

Your art is absolutely adorable!
Consider my mayor?
http://i.imgur.com/IBs8MeH.jpg


----------



## Kanaa

heyyy!!! streaming on ---> {x} <----
drawing some icons!


----------



## Kanaa

superr short stream;; thanks for coming!!


----------



## Vickie

♥_ This has been fun!
Do this again sometime c: c: _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## derezzed

heeey I just wanted to stop by and say that I LOVE YOUR WORK KANAA... NO, I MEAN, I REALLY LOVE IT.
I honestly died when I saw you tweet [these] [two] because they are so precious. 
_like I can't handle this!!_

(( ALSO the N Ukyo avatar and sigpic you're using right now are amazing :-o ))
dude has the best fashion sense in amnesia, hands down. Not like it's a contest though :-/


----------



## Chiisanacx

Yoyoyoyoyo Kanaa I love your art <3 I'm here to request some art for my OC
Usami


----------



## Kanaa

derezzed said:


> heeey I just wanted to stop by and say that I LOVE YOUR WORK KANAA... NO, I MEAN, I REALLY LOVE IT.
> I honestly died when I saw you tweet [these] [two] because they are so precious.
> _like I can't handle this!!_
> 
> (( ALSO the N Ukyo avatar and sigpic you're using right now are amazing :-o ))
> dude has the best fashion sense in amnesia, hands down. Not like it's a contest though :-/



omg thank u 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i love amnesia so muchhhh orz 
UKYO PLS MARRY ME
heyhey hmu with a request if you want //wink wink


----------



## Kanaa

Roxi said:


> Your art is beautiful!!
> 
> Consider my bab: http://sta.sh/01vq0xsx6q0w
> 
> Thank you ^^ <3


omg so cute;;


----------



## Hatori

Wow! Super cute stuff, Kanaa! Your art is absolutely adorable~ I want to pinch her cheeks! ↑


----------



## Roxi

Omg she looks so cute!! Thank you so much for drawing her!! I love the eyes and the cute pose ahhh it's perfect <3


----------



## MintySky

Maybe my OC please?: 



Spoiler




 She wears a hairpin like this



Thanks! c:


----------



## Kanaa

Hatori said:


> Wow! Super cute stuff, Kanaa! Your art is absolutely adorable~ I want to pinch her cheeks! ↑



ahaha thank you!!



Roxi said:


> Omg she looks so cute!! Thank you so much for drawing her!! I love the eyes and the cute pose ahhh it's perfect <3



np np!!





one day left!!!!!! until ukyo's birthday!!!


----------



## meowlerrz

If you're still taking requests I'll just leave this here 


Spoiler:


----------



## EtchaSketch

Hi!
If you're still taking requests, would you mind maybe doing mine?<3


Spoiler






Thank you!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

heyo! maybe you could do this for me but what evs. 


Spoiler











put a bandage on her cheek pls, thank you!


----------



## Kanaa

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MY PRECIOUS!!!


----------



## Kanaa

cotton candy!!!!





- - - Post Merge - - -

and full size: {x}


----------



## sej

Kanaa said:


> cotton candy!!!!



Teach me your art skills. I need them!


----------



## cherrilue

I'll give you a few to choose from if you're interested!
http://img05.deviantart.net/4dc0/i/2016/054/f/d/myo_bobamimi_by_riinasuu-d9st9ct.png
http://orig10.deviantart.net/8d86/f/2015/339/1/d/noice_by_riinasuu-d9j6vs2.png
http://pre10.deviantart.net/7fa6/th/pre/i/2015/330/f/b/witchetty_grub_by_riinasuu-d9i2f87.png

btw;; your art is very adorable! ;; v ;;

​


----------



## EtchaSketch

What about my newest oc? :0


Spoiler


----------



## boujee

Kanaa said:


> cotton candy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and full size: {x}





Oooh my stars! Thank you for drawing her!!?!


----------



## kelpy

eep! I'm gonna have to guess you're still up for requests cos the op and title soo


Spoiler: her, maybe?



View attachment 166437cherryskyView attachment 166438riummiView attachment 166439


thanks~


----------



## Kanaa

commission! for cinmoobun! <:







Gamzee said:


> Oooh my stars! Thank you for drawing her!!?!



np!! B) she's so cute omg


----------



## Chiisanacx

Could you maybe draw one of my OCs
Charisma
Mieru


----------



## quietly-stuttered

Your art is amazing! So cute, nice work!  
Maybe consider my mayor? [x] [x]
If possible I'd love it to include Pashmina and Fuchsia, thanks for considering! c:

p.s - my mayor has blue eyes ^^"


----------



## Kanaa

new oc!!! his name is Xun!




- - - Post Merge - - -

and also gonna do a freeb now lmao


----------



## jiny

Kanaa said:


> new oc!!! his name is Xun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and also gonna do a freeb now lmao



I like his design and his name! C:


----------



## Llust

can you consider my oc for requests? cx
http://i.imgur.com/UswdEhc.png


----------



## Kanaa

current mood:






aughughhhh...stupid headache


----------



## Kanaa

chocolate doughnut!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jiny

Kanaa said:


> chocolate doughnut!!!!!!!!!



mine? :OOOO tysm kanaa you're so sweet c:


----------



## Kanaa

aixoo said:


> mine? :OOOO tysm kanaa you're so sweet c:



yes!! ahah np! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







hmmm...maybe a bust next.......


----------



## Kanaa

fishy...!!! i don't play undertale but undyne iS SO COOL


----------



## Kanaa

pepper's OC from the other day! <:







going to practice some half bodies;; the ones that i draw sUCK OMG 
sorry if i attempt and bomb ur oc in advance lmao


----------



## Kanaa

pt. 1 B)





+transparent


----------



## quartztho

I just came here to say that your art is absolutely amazing and omg I want to steal it! i'll just leave now lmao


----------



## Chiisanacx

Kanaa said:


> pt. 1 B)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +transparent



Omg thank you so much! I love it <33


----------



## Kanaa

Chiisanacx said:


> Omg thank you so much! I love it <33



yayyy i'm glad!! <3



stress relief;;


----------



## meowlerrz

Kanaa said:


> yayyy i'm glad!! <3
> 
> 
> 
> stress relief;;



Ahh I'm screaming, she's so perfect! 
Thank you Kanaa I love your art <3


----------



## Kanaa

meowlerrz said:


> Ahh I'm screaming, she's so perfect!
> Thank you Kanaa I love your art <3



aahh tyty!! <33 glad you like it qAq




chocolate chips???





full size {x}

for Sej!

edit: forgot the candy hairpin oop


----------



## sej

Kanaa said:


> aahh tyty!! <33 glad you like it qAq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chocolate chips???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> full size {x}
> 
> for Sej!
> 
> edit: forgot the candy hairpin oop



//SCREAMS
AHHHHHHH! Thank you so much for drawing her! You drew her perfectly! <333333
I love it! <333


----------



## derezzed

Spoiler:  






Kanaa said:


> yayyy i'm glad!! <3
> 
> 
> 
> stress relief;;





Kanaa said:


> cotton candy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and full size: {x}






OKAY SO THESE ARE HELLA CUTE?? LIKE OH MY GOD?? 
Your art is always SO, SO nice. I'm running out of adjectives, which is probably obvious, but yeah... I'm still dying over here. I don't think I'll ever recover honestly :-/
((By the way I also love your coloring. Keep working that magic!!))

tbh I'll always be lurking around here to see what kind of AMAZING stuff you're working on all the time.


----------



## Kanaa

derezzed said:


> OKAY SO THESE ARE HELLA CUTE?? LIKE OH MY GOD??
> Your art is always SO, SO nice. I'm running out of adjectives, which is probably obvious, but yeah... I'm still dying over here. I don't think I'll ever recover honestly :-/
> ((By the way I also love your coloring. Keep working that magic!!))
> 
> tbh I'll always be lurking around here to see what kind of AMAZING stuff you're working on all the time.



omfffggg  thank u *u* ily
aww thankkk ahaha uR MAGICAL

i wanna see more of your GFX!!!


----------



## Kanaa

OC Lyon with a few changes ; o ;


----------



## aleshapie

Any chance you will be taking commishes any time soon? (RLC or TBT)


----------



## Kanaa

aleshapie said:


> Any chance you will be taking commishes any time soon? (RLC or TBT)



aaah i'm pretty packed at the moment but ahhh i could probably take a commission if i really like the design !!
also i'm leaning more towards tbt atm


----------



## Kanaa

bumppp;; updated gallery and seriously debating on whether to do requests or not but they're open!!!!
if i end up not doing them i apologize QAQ

also bonus points if they're complex characters!! B) 

thanks!!


----------



## riummi

https://toyhou.se/347910.chevette
Thanks babe （＾＿・）


----------



## Hyoshido

Fight me, Kanaa! ლ(╹◡╹ლ)


----------



## Nightmares

http://sta.sh/21prv8kgpnm3?edit=1
http://sta.sh/210ukyd531c1?edit=1
http://sta.sh/21e3cydxobpm?edit=1

Thank you ^~^


----------



## himeki

draw leo


----------



## Peter

//throws
http://toyhou.se/pxter

thanks for considering!!


----------



## FanGirlCookie

Wow you are such a great artist! I'm so jealous >.<
Could you possibly draw this terrible OC that I had to use an online creator for?


Thanks!


----------



## princesse

Here are a some pics

I dont have a ref, but I have pictures..



Spoiler: pics to show what I mean



View attachment 74968
View attachment 74969
View attachment 74970
View attachment 74971





Spoiler: or this (#2)



View attachment 74974
View attachment 74976
View attachment 74977





Spoiler: or this (#3)



View attachment 74975
View attachment 74979
View attachment 74980
View attachment 74981





Spoiler:  Art so far :3



View attachment 75049


----------



## jiny

http://sta.sh/214fvor52g77


----------



## skarmoury

Heya! Try my starry bab? o: https://toyhou.se/335346.celestine


----------



## Venn

http://toyhou.se/Venice 
I hope someone catches your attention!


----------



## Kanaa

Hyoshido said:


> Fight me, Kanaa! ლ(╹◡╹ლ)



leT'S DO IT ON THE B BALL COURT 



MayorEvvie said:


> draw leo



....nohrian scum.


----------



## Hyoshido

Kanaa said:


> leT'S DO IT ON THE B BALL COURT


Winner has to buy the other one some Sushi :'D


----------



## Pun of Nentown

Hmm, I'll bite. Go ahead and do my villager in one or the other outfit. Surprise me.




Spring/Summer





Fall/Winter

If you want, slap in Lolly, too.


----------



## WynterFrost

I love your chibis!


----------



## Cadbberry

I really like your style, would you consider drawing any of these characters?
http://toyhou.se/Cadbberry/characters


----------



## Kanaa

happy birthday, my friend!!I h8 u <3333





- - - Post Merge - - -



WynterFrost said:


> I love your chibis!



thank you!! :')


----------



## Irelia

I'd love if you considered her~
http://m.imgur.com/a/fMgyy
ty <3


----------



## riummi

Kanaa said:


> happy birthday, my friend!!I h8 u <3333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!! :')


ever since i met you i knew you were the one and only best trash
Ily pls marry me
I can be your takumi


----------



## Kanaa

Hyoshido said:


> Winner has to buy the other one some Sushi :'D



let's do it B) uR ON



riummi said:


> ever since i met you i knew you were the one *and only best trash*
> Ily pls marry me
> I can be your takumi



LOL hey its no problem ryumi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



srry takumi has already taken the place of my takumi :'((((
REJECTED BY TRASH LOL


----------



## riummi

CANA PUHLEASE


----------



## himeki

sorry but Leo is better


----------



## Hyoshido

Kanaa said:


> let's do it B) uR ON


C'mere and fite me on the court or SHUSH-shi :^DDDD

waiting on ur move m8


----------



## himeki

//gets popcorn


----------



## Kanaa

MayorEvvie said:


> sorry but Leo is better



trash



Hyoshido said:


> C'mere and fite me on the court or SHUSH-shi :^DDDD
> 
> waiting on ur move m8



is this a pun wAR????? I CAN'T WIN



MayorEvvie said:


> //gets popcorn



//throws basketballs @ U >:^O


----------



## Byebi

*peeks into the spoiler for chibi drawings*
AAAA IS THAT HAKURYUU AND JUDAR I SEE
they're super cute in your style Q_Q


----------



## Kanaa

BibiBurger said:


> *peeks into the spoiler for chibi drawings*
> AAAA IS THAT HAKURYUU AND JUDAR I SEE
> they're super cute in your style Q_Q



YESSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!! THANK U SO MUCH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




SCREAMS I LOVE MAGI


----------



## Hyoshido

Kanaa said:


> is this a pun wAR????? I CAN'T WIN


See u on Thursday at the Sushi house, babe.

I'll show you my sick backhand!!


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> See u on Thursday at the Sushi house, babe.
> 
> I'll show you my sick backhand!!



youre doing it wrong

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kanaa said:


> trash
> //throws basketballs @ U >:^O



nah thats u i know what you said about takumi in the skype yesterday :^)


----------



## Hyoshido

MayorEvvie said:


> youre doing it wrong


Doing it wrong? The backhand?

Not doing it wrong if ur a man.


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> Doing it wrong? The backhand?
> 
> Not doing it wrong if ur a man.



nah, nvm.


im placing my bets on kana


----------



## Kanaa

Hyoshido said:


> See u on Thursday at the Sushi house, babe.
> 
> I'll show you my sick backhand!!



qHAT IS A BACKHAND THAT'S FRIGHTENING 



MayorEvvie said:


> nah thats u i know what you said about takumi in the skype yesterday :^)



omg....shhhhhhhh...he can touch me all over



MayorEvvie said:


> nah, nvm.
> 
> 
> im placing my bets on kana



MUAHHAHAHHAHHAHA U HEAR THAT HYO !!!!


----------



## himeki

Kanaa said:


> omg....shhhhhhhh...he can touch me all over
> 
> 
> 
> MUAHHAHAHHAHHAHA U HEAR THAT HYO !!!!



yall such sinners omg


----------



## Hyoshido

Kanaa said:


> qHAT IS A BACKHAND THAT'S FRIGHTENING


M I I T O M O, remember? :^)



Kanaa said:


> MUAHHAHAHHAHHAHA U HEAR THAT HYO !!!!


I don't even see u on the court!


----------



## sej

wat omg your art OMGGGGGG
//sCREAMS

- - - Post Merge - - -

Your art is amazing ahhhhhhh


----------



## Kanaa

MayorEvvie said:


> yall such sinners omg



i doN'T WANT TO HEAR THAT FROM U LOL



Hyoshido said:


> M I I T O M O, remember? :^)
> 
> 
> I don't even see u on the court!



oH MY GOSH LOL

heY U WENT TO THE WRONG BBALL COURT THEN;; lets just get some sushi lmao



Sej said:


> wat omg your art OMGGGGGG
> //sCREAMS
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Your art is amazing ahhhhhhh



HNNNNN THANK YOU QAQ
SCREAMS


----------



## himeki

Kanaa said:


> i doN'T WANT TO HEAR THAT FROM U LOL
> 
> 
> 
> oH MY GOSH LOL
> 
> heY U WENT TO THE WRONG BBALL COURT THEN;; lets just get some sushi lmao
> 
> 
> 
> HNNNNN THANK YOU QAQ
> SCREAMS



I HAVE NOTHRING TO DECLARE UWU
unlike someone i know


----------



## Kanaa

MayorEvvie said:


> I HAVE NOTHRING TO DECLARE UWU
> unlike someone i know



totally aimed @hyogo and his sins not me :')
DECLARE UR LOVE FOR HOSHIDO U NOHRIAN SCUM


----------



## Sdj4148

OH MY GOD WHY ARE THERE SO MANY GOOD ARTISTS ON THIS SITE AND I CAN'T EVEN DRAW A STRAIGHT LINE! *screams into a pillow*

Anyways.... do you draw couples (well more like a friendship couple  in my case)? If so, I might request some art from you soon!


----------



## himeki

Kanaa said:


> totally aimed @hyogo and his sins not me :')
> DECLARE UR LOVE FOR HOSHIDO U NOHRIAN SCUM



no it was aimed at you and riu
I HAVE NO LOVE FOR HO-SH!T-DO
ONLY LEO AND FOLEO MY SMOL DRAGON SON


----------



## Kanaa

Sdj4148 said:


> OH MY GOD WHY ARE THERE SO MANY GOOD ARTISTS ON THIS SITE AND I CAN'T EVEN DRAW A STRAIGHT LINE! *screams into a pillow*
> 
> Anyways.... do you draw couples (well more like a friendship couple  in my case)? If so, I might request some art from you soon!



HHHHHH THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!
heeeyyyy if you mean like holding hands or smth then yesss!!!



MayorEvvie said:


> no it was aimed at you and riu
> I HAVE NO LOVE FOR HO-SH!T-DO
> ONLY LEO AND FOLEO MY SMOL DRAGON SON



omg i can't believe it
how about NO...hr. fall into the DEMAND OF HOSHIDO


----------



## Hyoshido

Kanaa said:


> oH MY GOSH LOL
> 
> heY U WENT TO THE WRONG BBALL COURT THEN;; lets just get some sushi lmao


S I C K  B A C K  H A N D  S K I L L S

Heck yeh, who needs to fite in bball when we just have Sushi??





That's when I shown u the sick backhand


----------



## Sdj4148

Ok then, would you consider do art of my mayors?
Sorry for the horrible quality!
Sammy x
Parad x
Details: Sammy is more quiet and mature while Parad is more outgoing and tomboyish. They are good friends btw.
Also, if you can, can you make it a size so that it can fit in the center of my signature? Thanks!


----------



## himeki

what did i walk into


----------



## Kanaa

Hyoshido said:


> S I C K  B A C K  H A N D  S K I L L S
> 
> Heck yeh, who needs to fite in bball when we just have Sushi??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's when I shown u the sick backhand



HELLA SMEXY @ME
WHERE U HYOGO????? Y ARENT U IN THEPICTURE D':



MayorEvvie said:


> what did i walk into



my sushi d8 w/hyo

- - - Post Merge - - -

oK OK LOL I'LL ACTUALLY DO A REQUEST NOW


----------



## Kanaa

//coughs






Spoiler:  non-transparent version














BUBBLES!!!!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I WANNA DO TWO MORE OCS THAT I SAW SO HOPEFULLY UR THAT PERSON B)


----------



## Cadbberry

Kanaa said:


> //coughs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  non-transparent version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUBBLES!!!!!!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I WANNA DO TWO MORE OCS THAT I SAW SO HOPEFULLY UR THAT PERSON B)


 I love it! Thank you


----------



## Hyoshido

Kanaa said:


> HELLA SMEXY @ME
> WHERE U HYOGO????? Y ARENT U IN THEPICTURE D':


:^)
I couldn't find a pic of two people holdin the sushi without a watermark, so pretend I'm on the other side of the pic ok


----------



## himeki

Kanaa said:


> HELLA SMEXY @ME
> WHERE U HYOGO????? Y ARENT U IN THEPICTURE D':
> 
> 
> 
> my sushi d8 w/hyo
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> oK OK LOL I'LL ACTUALLY DO A REQUEST NOW



cana ur user title is wrong you're never silent especially about Takumi and what you want him to do


----------



## Hyoshido

MayorEvvie said:


> cana ur user title is wrong you're never silent especially about Takumi and what you want him to do


This is true, since I know how Kana works, she's probably saying "Takumi, show me your pineapple"


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> This is true, since I know how Kana works, she's probably saying "Takumi, show me your pineapple"


cana is  the embodiment of sin we need to sit her on the throne of hoshido and reveal her true sins


----------



## Hyoshido

MayorEvvie said:


> cana is  the embodiment of sin we need to sit her on the throne of hoshido and reveal her true sins


Yes, this needs to happen right now.

And then Leo can get hype about his true OTP :^)


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> Yes, this needs to happen right now.
> 
> And then Leo can get hype about his true OTP :^)



if you say leokumi i stg


----------



## Hyoshido

MayorEvvie said:


> if you say leokumi i stg


Takleo

It's not leokumi


----------



## Fizzii

Please could you do a chibi of my mayor?

http://prntscr.com/aqg0ac, http://prntscr.com/amdb6a

Thank you for considering c:


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> Takleo
> 
> It's not leokumi



takleo sounds like a pokemon


----------



## Hyoshido

MayorEvvie said:


> takleo sounds like a pokemon


holy sht it does lmao


----------



## Venn

Venice said:


> Consider my awesome Mira?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> In this dress, please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the original image of her so you can understand the hat better? I understand that they're different.
> Feel free to put your touch on the hat
> I prefer the look of the first one.



idk what's going on, but I'll just repost this :/
However, updated link [x]


----------



## Keitara

*clicks
*finds yaoi
I FRIGGIN SHIP IT.


also how come i haven't requested here yet uhhh
kanaa you have so nice artsu!! :')
also hakuryuu is so cute
would you consider my characters please ?
1: http://toyhou.se/342139.yumiya-yuu
2: http://sta.sh/0wm8uiukik5
Thank you so much ^^


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> holy sht it does lmao



TAKLEO I CHOSE YOU


tbh i have a sketch of takumi in a man bun that will never be shown to the world HUEHUEHUE esp not cana shed just sin


----------



## Chiisanacx

Hey Kanaa! I'm back for some more of your art c: 
I hope you consider drawing Citrus


----------



## Kanaa

Hyoshido said:


> :^)
> I couldn't find a pic of two people holdin the sushi without a watermark, so pretend I'm on the other side of the pic ok



:'( ok



MayorEvvie said:


> cana ur user title is wrong you're never silent especially about Takumi and what you want him to do



.......pineapples. 



Hyoshido said:


> This is true, since I know how Kana works, she's probably saying "Takumi, show me your pineapple"



QHAT NO NO NO NOONONONOOOIDON'T



MayorEvvie said:


> cana is  the embodiment of sin we need to sit her on the throne of hoshido and reveal her true sins





Hyoshido said:


> Yes, this needs to happen right now.
> 
> And then Leo can get hype about his true OTP :^)



WTF NO DON'T EVEN LOL



MayorEvvie said:


> if you say leokumi i stg





Hyoshido said:


> Takleo
> 
> It's not leokumi



;^)



MayorEvvie said:


> takleo sounds like a pokemon





Hyoshido said:


> holy sht it does lmao



LOL



Keitara said:


> *clicks
> *finds yaoi
> I FRIGGIN SHIP IT.
> 
> 
> also how come i haven't requested here yet uhhh
> kanaa you have so nice artsu!! :')



RIGHT????

omg thank u keit :')



MayorEvvie said:


> TAKLEO I CHOSE YOU
> 
> 
> tbh i have a sketch of takumi in a man bun that will never be shown to the world HUEHUEHUE esp not cana shed just sin


----------



## raeyoung

Can you draw my mayor please? But instead of short hair, draw her with really long hair (and also please draw her pink backpack on her!). Tysm!!!


----------



## himeki

dont even try and deny it sweety


----------



## Kanaa

MayorEvvie said:


> dont even try and deny it sweety



sweaty, i wiLL DENY IT BC THESE THINGS R TOO SINFUL


----------



## himeki

Kanaa said:


> sweaty, i wiLL DENY IT BC THESE THINGS R TOO SINFUL



BUT THEYRE TRUE 

CANA LIKES BIG BUTTS AND SHE CANNOT LIE


Spoiler: ass


----------



## Kanaa

MayorEvvie said:


> BUT THEYRE TRUE
> 
> CANA LIKES BIG BUTTS AND SHE CANNOT LIE
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ass



//coughs 
but eevie.....u were the one listening to "ass ass ass ass ass ass" on repeat ;^)


----------



## himeki

Kanaa said:


> //coughs
> but eevie.....u were the one listening to "ass ass ass ass ass ass" on repeat ;^)



ur point is
at least leo has some decency uwu


----------



## Hyoshido

Kana, it's all fine, I will find us a pic of sushi lovers and post our faces on them :^)


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> Kana, it's all fine, I will find us a pic of sushi lovers and post our faces on them :^)



oh god


----------



## Hyoshido

Kana so disappointed since I'm not eating the sushi first :^(

btw, we're old people now.


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> Kana so disappointed since I'm not eating the sushi first :^(
> 
> btw, we're old people now.



everyone i know is a sinner

including myself, i just found out how to get the gay marriages hack :^)


----------



## Hyoshido

MayorEvvie said:


> everyone i know is a sinner
> 
> including myself, i just found out how to get the gay marriages hack :^)


That's life, unfortunately (͡?  ͡? )
o man, are u gonna marry all the men with ur men


----------



## Keitara

Hyoshido said:


> That's life, unfortunately (͡?  ͡? )
> o man, are u gonna marry all the men with ur men



YES THE ULTIMATE PROOF
EVVIE FINALLY SAID IT
YOU ARE A DAMN FRIGGIN SINNER!!!
JUST LIKE US!!!


----------



## himeki

Keitara said:


> YES THE ULTIMATE PROOF
> EVVIE FINALLY SAID IT
> YOU ARE A DAMN FRIGGIN SINNER!!!
> JUST LIKE US!!!



tbh i just wanna stick niles x everyone

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyoshido said:


> That's life, unfortunately (͡?  ͡? )
> o man, are u gonna marry all the men with ur men



im gonna marry everyone to everyone


----------



## Kanaa

Hyoshido said:


> Kana so disappointed since I'm not eating the sushi first :^(
> 
> btw, we're old people now.



omfg this is quaLITY STUFF



MayorEvvie said:


> everyone i know is a sinner
> 
> including myself, i just found out how to get the gay marriages hack :^)



//cough....you.... ;^)



Hyoshido said:


> That's life, unfortunately (͡?  ͡? )
> o man, are u gonna marry all the men with ur men



the circleeeeeee of lifeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## haileyphi

Oh my your chibis and art is so amazing!~ Do you take requests/how much do you usually price?<3


----------



## Kanaa

haileyphi said:


> Oh my your chibis and art is so amazing!~ Do you take requests/how much do you usually price?<3



hello!!! i am currently taking requests and opening commissions after finals and stuff :')
for commissions i'm aiming more for dA points since like tbt doesn't really buy me anything lol but tbt pricing is around like 800+


----------



## evi

Hi could u make a chibi of my person with another villager or only of myself?


----------



## Kanaa

evi said:


> Hi could u make a chibi of my person with another villager or only of myself?



hellooo! yes if i accept your request <: !! 




Pxter said:


> //throws
> http://toyhou.se/pxter
> 
> thanks for considering!!




//throws back at u






also rly want to draw leon huffs


----------



## tearypastel

oh my goodness why have i not seen your art before? it's wonderful!! i really like the way you color things (・∀・ )
if you're still taking requests maybeee one of these two? <3 if you don't wanna do those then anybody else will do (just dig around in my profile!)
thank you for considering!


----------



## himeki

Kanaa said:


> hellooo! yes if i accept your request <: !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> //throws back at u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also rly want to draw leon huffs



DRAW LEON
beach brawl leon


----------



## p e p p e r

Kanaa! are you still taking requests?  if you are, maybe my new OC (sister of the chibi you drew for me!)



Spoiler: Ref


----------



## Peter

Kanaa said:


> //throws back at u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also rly want to draw leon huffs



gASPS Kanaa tysm, looks great!! ' 3')9

//whispers draw theM ALL www


----------



## Hyoshido

Kanaa said:


> omfg this is quaLITY STUFF


u kno wat else is gr8 quality?

ur face :^)


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> u kno wat else is gr8 quality?
> 
> ur face :^)



otp

cana are u gonna draw my sins


----------



## Kaiserin

Wondering if you're still doing Request!I'd love it if you can draw my OC. I don't have a picture, 
but you can Surprise me with the design 



Spoiler



Hoshi is a girl with Darkish blonde hair and blue eyes. She ties two red ribbons with "wishing" stars in her hair to hold her two bunches/half-twintails. Her outfit is a white sleeveless shirt that is covered by a small sleeveless blue jacket. She wears black shorts that reaches to her knees, White Socks and blue shoes.


----------



## Kanaa

hoiii stream onn

https://join.me/496-250-535


----------



## Kanaa

YELLS MY COMPUTER SHUT DOWN CRIES

- - - Post Merge - - -

imma resume the stream in a bit 

gonna eat bc i losT ALL MY PROGRESS SO I NEED TO RELIEVE THIS STRESS


----------



## Irelia

dropping her here as a request c; ~

https://imgur.com/OFNfFP6
thank you!


----------



## Kanaa

Shirayuki said:


> dropping her here as a request c; ~
> http://imgur.com/a/qcbGT
> 
> thank you!



link is broken ; u ;




lmao ended up not streaming;; behind on hw again >:O


----------



## Aria Nook Violet

Hi! If you still doing requests could you do one of my OC? If not that's totally ok. Thank you.

Click me!


----------



## aleshapie

Kanaaaaa! You still taking requests?

My mayor is a dork, playful, nurturing, but also a prankster! Her bestie is Mira, the uchi bun. 

http://m.imgur.com/a/jvQpE

- - - Post Merge - - -

How much are these lovelies??


----------



## Kanaa

aleshapie said:


> Kanaaaaa! You still taking requests?
> 
> My mayor is a dork, playful, nurturing, but also a prankster! Her bestie is Mira, the uchi bun.
> 
> http://m.imgur.com/a/jvQpE
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> How much are these lovelies??



yesss still taking requests;;
these are free aha 8D



for venice!!


----------



## Chelsaurus

OMG your art is freakin amazing! People with your talent really makes me wish I could draw 
Was wondering if maybe you could draw tinker bell from peterpan? But pink? maybe add a few unique features? (I really would love her to have elf ears) 
I'm not sure if you'd take this request but if you need a picture of her let me know
Thank you so much


----------



## Venn

Kanaa said:


> yesss still taking requests;;
> these are free aha 8D
> 
> 
> 
> for venice!!



Oh, pretty! I love the background to! Thank you!!


----------



## Kaiserin

Hello!
I'll appreciate if you can Draw my new OC please!
http://imgur.com/a/bJ2Gv


----------



## Kanaa

commission of sins for nohrian scum aka evvie


----------



## Chelsaurus

OMG your chibis are amazing! Well so is all of your art! Theyre soooo cute- how much are you taking?


----------



## derezzed

YO I'M TERRIBLE, I HAVEN'T BEEN HERE IN FOREVER!! I feel like I rose back from the dead or something.... what

Anyway, I love the stuff you've been doing - which I will say ALL THE TIME because I mean it EVERY TIME. I mean, the hair of the guy in the drawing you did for Evvie is SO GODDAMN SHINY. How did you even do that?
((You don't even need to answer that because I already know, it's some time of magic or smh))

Oh and this piece is so awesome-


Kanaa said:


> yesss still taking requests;;
> these are free aha 8D
> 
> 
> 
> for venice!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I love the color palette and the petals (AT LEAST I THINK THEY'RE PETALS) in the back are such a nice touch! I LOVE HOW YOU DREW THE EYES TOO.
Can't wait for more stuff from you Kanaa!! You always deliver :-]

also I have to say I had a good laugh at how a lot of the last few pages have just been about fates and miitomo LMAO


----------



## himeki

derezzed said:


> Anyway, I love the stuff you've been doing - which I will say ALL THE TIME because I mean it EVERY TIME. I mean, the hair of the guy in the drawing you did for Evvie is SO GODDAMN SHINY. How did you even do that?


nohreal
because hes worth it


----------



## haileyphi

Your chibis are absolutely amazingg<3
http://sta.sh/21jkv0jsj1pu?edit=1 would you consider my baby?~


----------



## Kanaa

Chelsaurus said:


> OMG your chibis are amazing! Well so is all of your art! Theyre soooo cute- how much are you taking?



awww thank you!! qAq
currently i'm not taking any commissions huffs..exam weeks coming up...but otherwise i'm taking dA points when i reopen another shop or something !!




derezzed said:


> YO I'M TERRIBLE, I HAVEN'T BEEN HERE IN FOREVER!! I feel like I rose back from the dead or something.... what
> 
> Anyway, I love the stuff you've been doing - which I will say ALL THE TIME because I mean it EVERY TIME. I mean, the hair of the guy in the drawing you did for Evvie is SO GODDAMN SHINY. How did you even do that?
> ((You don't even need to answer that because I already know, it's some time of magic or smh))
> 
> Oh and this piece is so awesome-
> 
> I love the color palette and the petals (AT LEAST I THINK THEY'RE PETALS) in the back are such a nice touch! I LOVE HOW YOU DREW THE EYES TOO.
> Can't wait for more stuff from you Kanaa!! You always deliver :-]
> 
> also I have to say I had a good laugh at how a lot of the last few pages have just been about fates and miitomo LMAO



welcome back from the dead!!!! hahHAh 

hgsdfkjgshd thANK U ;-;
I USED THE POWER OF UR PURENESS TO MAKE HIM SHINY //confirmed SINCE UR SO BEAUTIFUL AND MAKE ME CRY EVERY TIME YOU POST HERE 8'D

hahHAH YES THEY ARE PETALS lhsdglkjs honestly i hate how i draw eyes...cries

but tHANK YOU SO MUCH U BEAUTIFUL PERSON U SMOOCH


----------



## Kanaa

smol aleshapie winks


----------



## Mints

holy crap, your art (especially the chibs) is vv cuteee!


----------



## aleshapie

Kanaa said:


> smol aleshapie winks



WHAAAT?! Holy crap! She is adorable! What an awesome surprise!! New avi!!


----------



## Oblivia

I just wanted to pop in and say that these are absolutely incredible.  Keep up the great work!


----------



## Kanaa

aleshapie said:


> WHAAAT?! Holy crap! She is adorable! What an awesome surprise!! New avi!!



AAAA thank youuu !!!! hahaha i hope you enjoy :')))

- - - Post Merge - - -



Oblivia said:


> I just wanted to pop in and say that these are absolutely incredible.  Keep up the great work!



adfhjfithtbfj thANK YOU !!! ♡♡♡

- - - Post Merge - - -

all of you are so kind //smooches


----------



## Xerolin

these aRE AMAZING


----------



## Hyoshido

Kanaa where is my smooch??


----------



## Kanaa

Xerolin said:


> these aRE AMAZING



 PLZ yoU ARE AMAZING ;____;



Hyoshido said:


> Kanaa where is my smooch??



bruh smooches r limited to 2d bois only ;^)


----------



## Xerolin

Kanaa said:


> PLZ yoU ARE AMAZING ;____;
> 
> 
> 
> bruh smooches r limited to 2d bois only ;^)



but you dunno me y u LIE


----------



## Kanaa

Xerolin said:


> but you dunno me y u LIE



omg i'm sorry ;_; just complimenting you


----------



## Hyoshido

Kanaa said:


> bruh smooches r limited to 2d bois only ;^)


Tried so hard
I've come so far

In the end
It really fcking matters ;___;


----------



## Kanaa

Hyoshido said:


> Tried so hard
> I've come so far
> 
> In the end
> It really fcking matters ;___;



LMAO SMOOCH ILY HYO


----------



## Kanaa

here!!!!!
have some hak while i scream and cry over tests this month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








- - - Post Merge - - -

ohhh it was also an experimental coloring;;


----------



## Kanaa

testing out some stuff!!
recently made a kageyama!





also might be opening up commissions or an auction?? would you be interested in that? idk


----------



## Seroja

Kanaa said:


> ~



I would be interested in commissions~


----------



## himeki

Kanaa said:


> here!!!!!
> have some hak while i scream and cry over tests this month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ohhh it was also an experimental coloring;;



*** HOW DID I NOT REPLY THIS IS BEAUTIFUL HOW DO YOU GET THE HAIR SO SHINY AND NICE TEACH ME ;____;


----------



## Kanaa

Seroja said:


> I would be interested in commissions~



ahhh thank you for your feedback!
would it be more of chibis or my regular style? o:




MayorEvvie said:


> *** HOW DID I NOT REPLY THIS IS BEAUTIFUL HOW DO YOU GET THE HAIR SO SHINY AND NICE TEACH ME ;____;



MAGIC idk i was experimenting and i totally forgot CRIES
i'll experiment again and show u if i figure it out ; A ;


----------



## himeki

Kanaa said:


> ahhh thank you for your feedback!
> would it be more of chibis or my regular style? o:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAGIC idk i was experimenting and i totally forgot CRIES
> i'll experiment again and show u if i figure it out ; A ;



ITS SO SHINY AND PERFECT PLS SHOW ME


----------



## Seroja

I'm personally always more interested in chibis but it'd be good to offer various styles.


----------



## Kanaa

Spoiler:  ew














kagehina!!! for a friend and i to match x)


----------



## Kanaa

how does one pixel


----------



## Kanaa

....when will Link marry me....


----------



## derezzed

wtf oh my god YOU MADE LINK'S HAIR LOOK SO GREAT. 
I LITERALLY _*ALWAYS*_ TALK ABOUT HOW YOU DO HAIR AND THAT'S BECAUSE it looks so cool every time *_*
I'm also a fan of the side profile and THE CLOTHING FOLDS, especially on his shirt. Seriously looks like some insane blending action occurred there, haha.

also ahaha I have to admit I laughed at the signature placement... oh man... why do I even notice things like that


----------



## himeki

derezzed said:


> also ahaha I have to admit I laughed at the signature placement... oh man... why do I even notice things like that



its because kanas claimed his ass


----------



## Kanaa

derezzed said:


> wtf oh my god YOU MADE LINK'S HAIR LOOK SO GREAT.
> I LITERALLY _*ALWAYS*_ TALK ABOUT HOW YOU DO HAIR AND THAT'S BECAUSE it looks so cool every time *_*
> I'm also a fan of the side profile and THE CLOTHING FOLDS, especially on his shirt. Seriously looks like some insane blending action occurred there, haha.
> 
> also ahaha I have to admit I laughed at the signature placement... oh man... why do I even notice things like that



omfggg THANKS ❤❤&#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56472;
i'm trying to practice profiles and actually understanding where to color on the shirt 
AAAHHHHH i actually love coloring hair a lot ahahaha so that means a lot 8")

pfffttttt u know i did that on purpose going after the booty


----------



## Kanaa

i did something for my hq boys


----------



## Nightmares

I love your colouring so much.... :,)


----------



## Kanaa

Nightmares said:


> I love your colouring so much.... :,)



omf thank you


----------



## Kanaa

chub dump since i haven't updated my chibis in forever



Spoiler


----------



## jiny

Kanaa said:


> chub dump since i haven't updated my chibis in forever
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



agagagag i love the last one!!!!


----------



## vel

Your art is super great what the flub, I wish I could draw like that. My stick figures wish the be at that level.


----------



## Kanaa

kianli said:


> agagagag i love the last one!!!!










panicstatiion said:


> Your art is super great what the flub, I wish I could draw like that. My stick figures wish the be at that level.









edit: ooh also i'll be opening up requests for any canon (official) characters;; so submit any of your favorite characters! 8D


----------



## Jeonggwa

wheeeee may I request Leo from Fire Emblem... ^pppp^


----------



## vogelbiene

Yonkorin said:


> wheeeee may I request Leo from Fire Emblem... ^pppp^



rIP I WAS GONNA ASK FOR THE MEDIEVAL
EMO MAN-- but good choice uvu

your art is super duper cute ahh quq I
love it soo much!! //stalk stalk


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger

Your art is my goal. I wish to become as great as you with digital art. 
Since Request are open ima drop some refs of my Oc





http://fav.me/da77ymz


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> wheeeee may I request Leo from Fire Emblem... ^pppp^



YON U BEAT ME TO IT
draw beach brawl Leo

or asstra takumeme


----------



## g u a v a

Wowsa! I love your chibis~ They look amaaaaazing. I would love to have a drawing of my mayor in your style, but I don't think it falls under your current requests, but nonetheless, amazing work!

?• 3 •`


----------



## Kanaa

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> ---



aahhh thank you so much qAq
you have a really nice OC ahah but this time i'm only doing official characters xD
thank you again for the love <33 heheh

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mayor Leaf said:


> Wowsa! I love your chibis~ They look amaaaaazing. I would love to have a drawing of my mayor in your style, but I don't think it falls under your current requests, but nonetheless, amazing work!
> 
> ?• 3 •`



thank youuuu!!!
just curious ;; which style are you looking for? o/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yonkorin said:


> wheeeee may I request Leo from Fire Emblem... ^pppp^





vogelbiene said:


> rIP I WAS GONNA ASK FOR THE MEDIEVAL
> EMO MAN-- but good choice uvu
> 
> your art is super duper cute ahh quq I
> love it soo much!! //stalk stalk





EvviePB said:


> YON U BEAT ME TO IT
> draw beach brawl Leo
> 
> or asstra takumeme



hey what a coincidence
i was going to draw leo for his birthday on thursday B)
look at all of leo's waifus


----------



## xenoblade

could i request mitama from fire emblem :0  (i have so many 2nd gen waifus/husbands rip,)


----------



## vogelbiene

Kanaa said:


> aahhh thank you so much qAq
> you have a really nice OC ahah but this time i'm only doing official characters xD
> thank you again for the love <33 heheh
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> thank youuuu!!!
> just curious ;; which style are you looking for? o/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey what a coincidence
> i was going to draw leo for his birthday on thursday B)
> look at all of leo's waifus




woah, I can't wait to see it! quq I was
planning on drawing him too tbh-- 
in an au setting aha

and I'm not his waifu quq

I will get slaughtered if I ever said I was

but seriously dude, your art is A+++
and I can't wait to see more from you!!
:0 I am just mesmerised by your style.
may I ask how long it takes for you to
complete a piece? ovo


----------



## Nightmares

If love to request Misaki from Another ^-^;



Spoiler












Thanks for considering!


----------



## Kanaa

vogelbiene said:


> woah, I can't wait to see it! quq I was
> planning on drawing him too tbh--
> in an au setting aha
> 
> and I'm not his waifu quq
> 
> I will get slaughtered if I ever said I was
> 
> but seriously dude, your art is A+++
> and I can't wait to see more from you!!
> :0 I am just mesmerised by your style.
> may I ask how long it takes for you to
> complete a piece? ovo



ahahah don't get too excited....my attempts are...laughable LOL 
eehhh what are you talking about -- everyone is leo's waifu ;^)))
haha style...
for these simple pieces without background its probably like 2 hours? more hours if i get distracted by tumblr, twitter and belltree LOL rip



Nightmares said:


> If love to request Misaki from Another ^-^;
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for considering!



she's cuteee 8D


----------



## Bloody_House

Ooh can you draw um... Let's see since fukigen na mononokean is gonna air tomorrow Ｏ(≧▽≦)Ｏ why not draw any character from there?  clicky ty for considering


----------



## g u a v a

Kanaa said:


> thank youuuu!!!
> just curious ;; which style are you looking for? o/



Heyo!~ I really wanted a chibi style drawing of my mayor!

I love having my mayor drawn with a giant peach (the fruit, not the princess) costume on. Sounds kinda confusing but there's some images that others have done for me here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?217798-Leaf-s-Gallery. It's under the "art of my mayor" spoiler tab! :3


----------



## Kanaa

Bloody_House said:


> Ooh can you draw um... Let's see since fukigen na mononokean is gonna air tomorrow Ｏ(≧▽≦)Ｏ why not draw any character from there?  clicky ty for considering



hooooHHHH cute bishies yes pls
also i love your signature heheh x)



Mayor Leaf said:


> Heyo!~ I really wanted a chibi style drawing of my mayor!
> 
> I love having my mayor drawn with a giant peach (the fruit, not the princess) costume on. Sounds kinda confusing but there's some images that others have done for me here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?217798-Leaf-s-Gallery. It's under the "art of my mayor" spoiler tab! :3



omf that is the cutest mayor ever 
i might have to pass unlessssss you wanna do a sig for me in return for a chibi?


----------



## Bloody_House

Kanaa said:


> hooooHHHH cute bishies yes pls
> also i love your signature heheh x)



gay Bishie's all the way!! And who doesn't like poisoned dazai?! 8) Tbh I was gonna request art of judal but you already drew him once


----------



## vogelbiene

Kanaa said:


> ahahah don't get too excited....my attempts are...laughable LOL
> eehhh what are you talking about -- everyone is leo's waifu ;^)))
> haha style...
> for these simple pieces without background its probably like 2 hours? more hours if i get distracted by tumblr, twitter and belltree LOL rip




I will totally get excited because your art is perf
quq don't be all hard on yourself! I think you honestly
are awesome at this uvu

woah, if that's the case than Leo is a player smh

how?? quq these are amazing! I thought you would have
taken longer tbh, because they look like they need a lot
of time quq


----------



## g u a v a

Kanaa said:


> omf that is the cutest mayor ever
> i might have to pass unlessssss you wanna do a sig for me in return for a chibi?



oooooooo!~ A trade :>, it's been a hot minute since I've done a signature so yes! Go ahead and shoot me a PM with what you'd like it to look like and I'll get to work!


----------



## Kanaa

Bloody_House said:


> gay Bishie's all the way!! And who doesn't like poisoned dazai?! 8) Tbh I was gonna request art of judal but you already drew him once



JUDAL IS LOVELY;; i wouldn't mind drawing him like 1 million more times hahaha 
magi characters are so well developed i'm juST PART OF ALL THEIR PROTECTION SQUADS OK 



vogelbiene said:


> I will totally get excited because your art is perf
> quq don't be all hard on yourself! I think you honestly
> are awesome at this uvu
> 
> woah, if that's the case than Leo is a player smh
> 
> how?? quq these are amazing! I thought you would have
> taken longer tbh, because they look like they need a lot
> of time quq



QAQ SO MANY COMPLIMENTS THANK U ; U ; <333
aaahhh don't let the effects trick u into thinking i'm not lazy and spend a lot of time on these LOL
thank you thank you <333 hhhh ur so nice //



Mayor Leaf said:


> oooooooo!~ A trade :>, it's been a hot minute since I've done a signature so yes! Go ahead and shoot me a PM with what you'd like it to look like and I'll get to work!



oooh yay! i'll also send u a form to fill out for me via PM so i know what to draw x)


----------



## vogelbiene

Kanaa said:


> QAQ SO MANY COMPLIMENTS THANK U ; U ; <333
> aaahhh don't let the effects trick u into thinking i'm not lazy and spend a lot of time on these LOL
> thank you thank you <333 hhhh ur so nice //




no no, it's quite alright! quq you deserve it! and
weeell, it still looks great, even if you don't take
a lot of time out of your day to do it lmao ovo
to be honest, the time taken when drawing doesn't
bother me, as long as the effort's there! :0
thank you!! you're super sweet yourself, okay? uvu


----------



## jiny

wow! can i request ponyo eheheh as a human

x

thankiess

edit: better ref (art isnt minee)


----------



## Chiisanacx

Would you consider drawing one of my OCs Flan or Usami ?

Thanks for doing this! I hope you enjoy drawing my Ocs if you consider them c:


----------



## Kanaa

happy birthday leo!
sorry i'm so lazy to color _(┐「ε: )_


----------



## Jeonggwa

Kanaa said:


> happy birthday leo!
> sorry i'm so lazy to color _(┐「ε: )_



AAAaaa thank you for drawing him
smooches screen

and yeah I also drew Leo but lazy to color too.. liesdown
Fanart is tiring me /prefers to draw orig

still, your Leo turned out perfectly without colors sobs


----------



## vogelbiene

Kanaa said:


> happy birthday leo!
> sorry i'm so lazy to color _(┐「ε: )_



hApPy BiRtH eMo PrInCe

he looks great even w/out colour though ahhh
quq //pat pat
I wanted to not colour my tribute but eh
//shrugs 
why can you not give me your skills--
like how can you draw so well?


----------



## Jeonggwa

vogelbiene said:


> hApPy BiRtH eMo PrInCe
> 
> he looks great even w/out colour though ahhh
> quq //pat pat


when you say emo I think of this guy
vvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## HungryForCereal

can you draw him? would be best if you coul draw him exactly the same but if not its ok


----------



## FleuraBelle

Hey! Your art is adorable! ^-^
I love it.
Do you think you could draw Yashiro Isana from K with his signature red parasol?


Spoiler: ref :)



he's the one with white hair btw




Thanks for considering!


----------



## Milleram

I'm not sure if someone's already requested this, but could you please draw Levi from Attack on Titan? He's my husbando. Thanks!


----------



## tearypastel

/slides in 
psst hey yeah if you wouldn't mind, please fuel my obsession with dramatical murder and draw aoba for me? thanks kana!!
(i'm so gonna regret posting this from all the people that are gonna look that up and then be disgusted with me lmao)


Spoiler:  









official art, not mine!! this is not mine in any way!!


----------



## himeki

Kanaa said:


> happy birthday leo!
> sorry i'm so lazy to color _(┐「ε: )_



hey can you teach me how to draw leo husband bc i suck at it


----------



## Kanaa

hhhh warm up?? wip?? all i want to do is draw magi _(-ω-`_)














- - - Post Merge - - -



Yonkorin said:


> AAAaaa thank you for drawing him
> smooches screen
> 
> and yeah I also drew Leo but lazy to color too.. liesdown
> Fanart is tiring me /prefers to draw orig
> 
> still, your Leo turned out perfectly without colors sobs



part of the lazy club _(：3 」∠ )_
fan art is vvv tiring ;;;
QAQ thank u!! ur leo was amazing and perfect too //strokes screen



vogelbiene said:


> hApPy BiRtH eMo PrInCe
> 
> he looks great even w/out colour though ahhh
> quq //pat pat
> I wanted to not colour my tribute but eh
> //shrugs
> why can you not give me your skills--
> like how can you draw so well?



hhhh thank you!!! (?•ω•`๑)
i will feel bad if i transfer these bad skills to you i'm sorry (゜?Д｀゜)



snoozit said:


> can you draw him? would be best if you coul draw him exactly the same but if not its ok



aaa wouldn't that be tracing? hhh i don't think i can do that........


----------



## Bloody_House

Thank you! You drew.... What was his name? Anbo? Maybe abano? Anyways the yellow one! Thank You very much!


----------



## Kanaa

Bloody_House said:


> Thank you! You drew.... What was his name? Anbo? Maybe abano? Anyways the yellow one! Thank You very much!



yes haha i think i got his personality wrong? i should have looked into it more x.x


struggling to improve this poopy art
here u go @riummi


----------



## riummi

oMFG he is Cute af 
MUCH THANK
Can't wait until u draw rly hawt guyz in the future


----------



## Kanaa

riummi said:


> oMFG he is Cute af
> MUCH THANK
> Can't wait until u draw rly hawt guyz in the future



VERY WELCOME
smexy guys with hawt muscles u know

my baby todorokiiiiii





i was trying out a new style? i kinda like it


----------



## boujee

Good stuff good stuff


----------



## boujee

Double post


----------



## Kanaa

wowowow omg sorry i haven't updated in so long //hit





Gamzee said:


> Good stuff good stuff



omg thank u i love deKU <333
hopefully i can become good enough to actually draw him decently? //lies down



some freebies i did!! 



Spoiler























and a smol chub


----------



## derezzed

ahahaha I KNEW YOU'D OVERCOME YOUR ART BLOCK!!! Or at least fight on through it, haha.
I LOVE the sketches you posted a while back (right at the start of July), especially [this one]. It's pretty much perfection AND IT'S NOT EVEN A FULL PIECE. HOLY CRAP.

The freebies you posted are great too! I bet the people who received them were seriously so happy; they're so good! Love the details and color scheme in the [second one] AND THE SUBTLE COLORED HAIR STRANDS IN THE [THIRD ONE] IS SUCH A NICE TOUCH!!

KANAA ARE U ALWAYS FULL OF SURPRISES OR WHAT? bc I think so :-o


----------



## Kanaa

threadglitch??? asfhdgfjkj


----------



## Jeonggwa

COUGHS UP BLOOD I am so glad I checked this thread during my daily 5mins on tbt forums
AH THIS BEAUTY\\\\\ 
thank you for drawing Lyron ;//; and little Digby (or just a random puppy?) looks adorable!
pls share ur productivity w/ me u r in no way as lazy as me k thnks


----------



## Kanaa

derezzed said:


> ahahaha I KNEW YOU'D OVERCOME YOUR ART BLOCK!!! Or at least fight on through it, haha.
> I LOVE the sketches you posted a while back (right at the start of July), especially [this one]. It's pretty much perfection AND IT'S NOT EVEN A FULL PIECE. HOLY CRAP.
> 
> The freebies you posted are great too! I bet the people who received them were seriously so happy; they're so good! Love the details and color scheme in the [second one] AND THE SUBTLE COLORED HAIR STRANDS IN THE [THIRD ONE] IS SUCH A NICE TOUCH!!
> 
> KANAA ARE U ALWAYS FULL OF SURPRISES OR WHAT? bc I think so :-o



i'm sTILL FIGHTING THIS ART BLOCK but u know this one is p strong adgkjhsjfkhlja gotta get through it hhhhnn
that one was my favorite too!! we have similar tastes, no? B)

wahhhh whY ARE SO SO KIND? I JUST CRY...
i always like drawing complex characters for some reason but my hands never forgive me for it later on LOL they get so tired
no surprises here just a pile of junk //



Yonkorin said:


> COUGHS UP BLOOD I am so glad I checked this thread during my daily 5mins on tbt forums
> AH THIS BEAUTY\\\\\
> thank you for drawing Lyron ;//; and little Digby (or just a random puppy?) looks adorable!
> pls share ur productivity w/ me u r in no way as lazy as me k thnks



OMG //quickly grabs tissues for u 
//// UR THE BEAUTY HERE OK lyron was so fun uwahhhh i'm glad you requested him in the freeb thread !!
smOL dogby DIGBY 
omfg i'm so lazy tho like i used to produce so much more art its sad...LOL



some smol stuff i did earlier


----------



## Kanaa

akhfkshdzgk i haven't updated in awhile omfg i'm so lazy dudes

but look my thread has reached 11k views *^*
idk i feel like doing something special for it so 

post your characters here and then i'll be using the random generator (random.org) to choose for a free cheeb or something! 8)
it'll be based on post number!

edit: whoops i forgot-- uhhh end date i'll just make it tonight lmao so like 11:59pm CST


----------



## FleuraBelle

:0
Maybe somebody from my toyhouse? (in sig)
If only one then how about Celeste?


----------



## Nightmares

http://sta.sh/21prv8kgpnm3
http://sta.sh/210ukyd531c1
http://sta.sh/21ppykf6d6zr
http://sta.sh/21e3cydxobpm

Thanks so much!


----------



## jiny

anyone from this folder?? here x


----------



## Bloody_House

Anyone from here? :> Thank You~


----------



## vogelbiene

:000 a giveaway by you?? //squeaks

anyone from here??


----------



## Jeonggwa

LE GASP
Uu I don't have a proper website of all my OCs yet...;;
http://i1241.photobucket.com/albums/gg505/yuyonk/ocdesign_zps6horaslc.png
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ad0qlygtevbqxp5/eggs.png?dl=0 or at yon.suppa.jp the full body girl at the bottom of the page ;v;/
tysm!


----------



## Kanaa

okkkk giveaway is done! 
i think i'm just gonna go ahead and do everyone's request?? lol i might regret this later 
but just in case here is what the random generator chose:


----------



## Kanaa

kjashdfkjshd i'M SO SORRY i've been feeling super lazy recently;;
here is yon's ocsssss 






+ extra bc i couldn't resist






hkjhgd i feel like these are getting worse omfg


----------



## himeki

adsaskhdvaskjdbkajdvs,asjdg kANA SENPAI GIVE ME YOUR SKILLS


----------



## riummi

*licks your art


----------



## Kanaa

EvviePB said:


> adsaskhdvaskjdbkajdvs,asjdg kANA SENPAI GIVE ME YOUR SKILLS



DFSKLJGDFJG EV NO WAY I DON'T WANT TO MAKE UR BEAUTIFUL ART BAD OK 



riummi said:


> *licks your art



lmao wHAT I'M SORRY UR TONGUE HAD TO TASTE THAT.........


----------



## himeki

Kanaa said:


> DFSKLJGDFJG EV NO WAY I DON'T WANT TO MAKE UR BEAUTIFUL ART BAD OK



pFFT BEAUTIFUL? LOL NO YOURS IS THE BEAUTIFUL ART


----------



## derezzed

Kanaa said:


> kjashdfkjshd i'M SO SORRY i've been feeling super lazy recently;;
> here is yon's ocsssss
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + extra bc i couldn't resist
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hkjhgd i feel like these are getting worse omfg



I WAS SO EXCITED WHEN I SAW AN UPDATE
YOU'RE KILLING ME KANAA OH MY GOD WHAT IS THIS!!!
*WHAT IS THIS!!!*

I DON'T GET HOW YOU THINK THESE ARE GETTING WORSE BECAUSE I'M LITERALLY IN LOVE WITH YOUR DRAWING OF YON'S OC
Yon's OC looks so freaking lovely... like, THE HAIR and THE EYES and THE COLORS and EVERYTHING
ALSO the extra looks really good too!! Love the outfit. It actually reminds me a bit of the fashion in Amnesia? LMAO IDK but haha I love the crown :-o
amazing work ;-;


----------



## Jeonggwa

ahhh lucky me Q_Q!!!! BLESS KANAA ARTS
thank you sooo much!! I will make a page and add all these wonderful images asfhfhdg drools all over
I love the eyes *:･ﾟ✧


----------



## riummi

Kanaa said:


> DFSKLJGDFJG EV NO WAY I DON'T WANT TO MAKE UR BEAUTIFUL ART BAD OK
> 
> 
> 
> lmao wHAT I'M SORRY UR TONGUE HAD TO TASTE THAT.........



it was delicious - compliments to the chef


----------



## Toastarific

can u draw me run escape character.


----------



## Kanaa

Toastarific said:


> can u draw me run escape character.



run escape 




MY LOVELY FRIEND'S BIRTHDAY IS TODAY AND I HAVE PREPARED A GIFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
HERE U GO @DEREZZED I HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL BIRTHDAY <33333333333333


----------



## himeki

Kanaa said:


> run escape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY LOVELY FRIEND'S BIRTHDAY IS TODAY AND I HAVE PREPARED A GIFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> HERE U GO @DEREZZED I HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL BIRTHDAY <33333333333333



//YELLS KANA I LOVE THIS GIVE ME YOUR SKILLS **** AJSDBKAHSVDKAHVSD


----------



## derezzed

Kanaa said:


> MY LOVELY FRIEND'S BIRTHDAY IS TODAY AND I HAVE PREPARED A GIFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> HERE U GO @DEREZZED I HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL BIRTHDAY <33333333333333
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



KANA I PRETTY MUCH SPAMMED YOUR TWITTER JUST NOW WITH INCOHERENT MESSAGES
THIS IS SO GORGEOUS, I CAN'T BELIEVE!!
I have to lay down for a while. I'll never get over this. You're such a gem!!
I SERIOUSLY LOVE THIS, I WOULD LIKE THE POST & YOUR TWEET 100 TIMES IF I COULD but I can't so I'm like :-/
SO MUCH appreciation for you and your work! 
( oh btw remember you can always hmu on skype if you want to rant / have trouble with art block / etc!! I totally meant it when I said I'll always be on the case for you ;-] )

also @Evvie thanks for the birthday wish!!
I couldn't reply back to your VM haha


----------



## himeki

derezzed said:


> also @Evvie thanks for the birthday wish!!
> I couldn't reply back to your VM haha


npnp ^^


----------



## Kanaa

wow i have finally drawn something since about a month ago rip....
i think i like this painting style more since its so much less work and time consuming !!! *^* 
but its also vvvv messy haha...


Spoiler:


----------



## Bunnilla

Kanaa said:


> wow i have finally drawn something since about a month ago rip....
> i think i like this painting style more since its so much less work and time consuming !!! *^*
> but its also vvvv messy haha...
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



omg Mei looks amazing


----------



## Kanaa

ShayminSkies said:


> omg Mei looks amazing



thank youuu!!! <333


----------



## himeki

Kanaa said:


> wow i have finally drawn something since about a month ago rip....
> i think i like this painting style more since its so much less work and time consuming !!! *^*
> but its also vvvv messy haha...
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



M E I I S B A E OH MY GOD THIS LOOKS AMAZING KANA TEACH ME TO ****ING D R A W


----------



## derezzed

Kanaa said:


> wow i have finally drawn something since about a month ago rip....
> i think i like this painting style more since its so much less work and time consuming !!! *^*
> but its also vvvv messy haha...
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



I FREAKED OUT WHEN YOU TWEETED THIS and I'm here to gush about this _amazing piece_ some more
First off, the expression is just LOVELY. The first time I saw this, I pretty much instantly felt healed. My face lit up like I just heard I won a lifetime supply of oreos; you should've seen it. Mei is normally cute af but you took that and totally ran with it here... I'm honestly feeling attacked because of you Kanaa!! I SWEAR TO GOD.
And the way you draw hair is so interesting. If this is your painty style then the world needs to see more of it *-* 
Like everyone already knows I was blessed by this!!
THE COAT ALSO LOOKS GREAT. You achieved some major fluffiness there. It just looks so soft lmao. YOU CAN DO SO MANY COOL THINGS, IT BLOWS MY MIND!!


----------



## Kanaa

IT'S MY BOY'S BIRTHDAY!!! I DREW US TOGETHER 











i'm also really sorry for the lack of updates;; i have a break coming up maybe for more time to draw....or study
BUT i seriously want to update this gallery more ;__;


----------



## Jeonggwa

that's SO CUTEEEE
I like how you drew the mons
!!!!


----------



## Jeonggwa

that's SO CUTEEEE
I like how you drew the mons
!!!!


----------



## esweeeny

If YOU ARE ever open for commissions please let me know I'd desperately love to buy art from you ^O^


----------



## himeki

Kanaa said:


> IT'S MY BOY'S BIRTHDAY!!! I DREW US TOGETHER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm also really sorry for the lack of updates;; i have a break coming up maybe for more time to draw....or study
> BUT i seriously want to update this gallery more ;__;



I SAW THIS ON TWITTER HolY **** YOUR ART IS SO ****ING GOOD!!! senpai give me ur sk i l l s


----------



## derezzed

LOVELY WORK AS ALWAYS!! The pair art just made me realize how well you draw both long hair and short hair!! 
and HOLY CRAP I love the Pokemon piece, you're SO GOOD at drawing Pokemon!! like I'm laughing at how friendly that Reuniclus looks, haha. Oh, and speaking of Reuniclus, since it happens to be on your side- is it your favorite Pokemon (along with Cosmog)? :-o
I might save that information away for later


----------



## Kanaa

whoops i haven't updated here in so long D:
here are some drawings i did though!! 


Spoiler: old...











christmas drawings!












i'm about to reply to all ur comments omg i really have to start trying to keep up with u guys ;____; 
ALSO gonna be making new years icons (・`ω?・ ●)
thinking of todoroki cause he makes my heart go doki doki LOL
but i wanna make one for kageyams D:
IDK we'll see 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yonkorin said:


> that's SO CUTEEEE
> I like how you drew the mons
> !!!!



YONNNNNEEEEE THANK YOU !!! <333

- - - Post Merge - - -



esweeeny said:


> If YOU ARE ever open for commissions please let me know I'd desperately love to buy art from you ^O^



omggg thank u lots !!! hehe
dwdw i'll mention if i'm gonna be opening a temporary shop!!! )

- - - Post Merge - - -



himeki said:


> I SAW THIS ON TWITTER HolY **** YOUR ART IS SO ****ING GOOD!!! senpai give me ur sk i l l s



w h a t  t o  h e c k 
look at u improving SO SPEEDY pls show me ur secrets


----------



## Bunnilla

Your art is so cute! I love the way you use colors together <3


----------



## Kanaa

derezzed said:


> LOVELY WORK AS ALWAYS!! The pair art just made me realize how well you draw both long hair and short hair!!
> and HOLY CRAP I love the Pokemon piece, you're SO GOOD at drawing Pokemon!! like I'm laughing at how friendly that Reuniclus looks, haha. Oh, and speaking of Reuniclus, since it happens to be on your side- is it your favorite Pokemon (along with Cosmog)? :-o
> I might save that information away for later



ADFBJL H you think so??? ; A ; i think the hair is something i need to improve on!! 
I NEVER REALIZED HOW FUN IT WAS TO DRAW POKEMON ACTUALLY!! omfdgjsldkfj g IDEA FOR AN ICON FOR MYSELF MAYBE
REUNICLUS IS MY FAVORITE POKEMON YESSS

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunnilla said:


> Your art is so cute! I love the way you use colors together <3



thank u thank u thank uuuu <333


----------



## himeki

Kanaa said:


> whoops i haven't updated here in so long D:
> here are some drawings i did though!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: old...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christmas drawings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm about to reply to all ur comments omg i really have to start trying to keep up with u guys ;____;
> ALSO gonna be making new years icons (・`ω?・ ●)
> thinking of todoroki cause he makes my heart go doki doki LOL
> but i wanna make one for kageyams D:
> IDK we'll see
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> YONNNNNEEEEE THANK YOU !!! <333
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> omggg thank u lots !!! hehe
> dwdw i'll mention if i'm gonna be opening a temporary shop!!! )
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> w h a t  t o  h e c k
> look at u improving SO SPEEDY pls show me ur secrets



&#55357;&#56384;&#55357;&#56384;&#55357;&#56384;&#55357;&#56384;&#55357;&#56384;&#55357;&#56384;&#55357;&#56384;&#55357;&#56384;&#55357;&#56384;&#55357;&#56384;&#55357;&#56384;&#55357;&#56384;&#55357;&#56384;&#55357;&#56384;&#55357;&#56384;&#55357;&#56384;&#55357;&#56384;&#55357;&#56384;&#55357;&#56384; ALL THIS NEW ART IS SUPER NICE THE HECK
t e a ch  m e


----------



## derezzed

I'VE BEEN BLESSED!! And let's be real, your updates are always a blessing, Kana!!
First off, [THIS] IS SO FRICKIN CUTE WTF. Love _everything_ about it. I'm trying not to mention HAIR in particular because it seems like I always do that but screw it, I have to, lmao. You just have a way of making it look so nice... and since you said that you want to improve on it even further, I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE HOW THAT WILL TURN OUT.
Aha, also the ears immediately gave me a slight Fennekin vibe. Wonder if that was intentional, since you did find drawing Pokemon to be pretty fun 

And uggggh omg I need to talk about [this] amazing piece too.
The DETAILS and VIBRANT COLORS are killing me here. The red is gorgeous. I'm so dead.
Heh, I love that you drew a side profile too ;-]


----------



## Kanaa

hello i'm alive
i have some updates after a few hundred years of hibernating



Spoiler















asdajkg i'm really tired i'll update on where i've been later zzzzz........


----------



## himeki

Kanaa said:


> hello i'm alive
> i have some updates after a few hundred years of hibernating
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asdajkg i'm really tired i'll update on where i've been later zzzzz........



KANAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA YOUR ART KILLS ME EVERY TIME IM DEAD?? TEACH ME HOW TO DRAW AKJSDHKASJDH


----------



## derezzed

wHAT DO I DO WHEN I SEE A NEW POST HERE?? I CLICK ON YOUR THREAD IMMEDIATELY what can I say, I'm a simple person
I'm so glad we get to see more of your beautiful artwork again ;-;
(though I'm sure hibernating was productive, if you got good rest!! lol)

I LOVE [this piece], the colors, the design, the style, basically EVERYTHING.
I'm also really digging the mysterious vibe, with the mask and all :-o
and DAMN [this] is so amazing?? INCREDIBLE SHADING AND POSE AND EXPRESSION I'm just like... how do you even do this... YOU'RE SO GOOD. Jint's character looks great in your style, THAT'S FOR SURE, though to be honest I feel like it'd be hard trying to find anything THAT DOESN'T LOOK GOOD WHEN YOU DRAW IT.
thanks for gracing the museum YET AGAIN kana!!


----------



## Kanaa

derezzed said:


> I'VE BEEN BLESSED!! And let's be real, your updates are always a blessing, Kana!!
> First off, [THIS] IS SO FRICKIN CUTE WTF. Love _everything_ about it. I'm trying not to mention HAIR in particular because it seems like I always do that but screw it, I have to, lmao. You just have a way of making it look so nice... and since you said that you want to improve on it even further, I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE HOW THAT WILL TURN OUT.
> Aha, also the ears immediately gave me a slight Fennekin vibe. Wonder if that was intentional, since you did find drawing Pokemon to be pretty fun
> 
> And uggggh omg I need to talk about [this] amazing piece too.
> The DETAILS and VIBRANT COLORS are killing me here. The red is gorgeous. I'm so dead.
> Heh, I love that you drew a side profile too ;-]



DANG "blessed" u praise me too much i don't deserve u and ur kind words &#55357;&#56877;
aw dang I thought that piece was ok, nothing too amazing or anything that stands out but THANK YOU <3
haha you're right, it kinda does! @@ maybe i'm giving off pokemon vibes to my drawings now omg

aww i'm glad you think so! that piece is one that i like a lot. lots of time, love, and effort was put into it and honestly if i didn't have the motivation, that piece would be in my wips haha. i'm happy you like the colors too <333 thank u for the KINDNESS holy moly



himeki said:


> KANAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA YOUR ART KILLS ME EVERY TIME IM DEAD?? TEACH ME HOW TO DRAW AKJSDHKASJDH



LOL I like how you're confused on whether you're dead or not 
dude u teach me how to draw geez i've been asking for years SMH 
haha i love u thank u for always replying and showing much love for my art <333
I DON'T DESERVE U THANK U 



derezzed said:


> wHAT DO I DO WHEN I SEE A NEW POST HERE?? I CLICK ON YOUR THREAD IMMEDIATELY what can I say, I'm a simple person
> I'm so glad we get to see more of your beautiful artwork again ;-;
> (though I'm sure hibernating was productive, if you got good rest!! lol)
> 
> I LOVE [this piece], the colors, the design, the style, basically EVERYTHING.
> I'm also really digging the mysterious vibe, with the mask and all :-o
> and DAMN [this] is so amazing?? INCREDIBLE SHADING AND POSE AND EXPRESSION I'm just like... how do you even do this... YOU'RE SO GOOD. Jint's character looks great in your style, THAT'S FOR SURE, though to be honest I feel like it'd be hard trying to find anything THAT DOESN'T LOOK GOOD WHEN YOU DRAW IT.
> thanks for gracing the museum YET AGAIN kana!!



I DO THE SAME THING FOR YOUR THREAD I guess we're both simple people
awwee i'm glad i can show you some more beautiful art once again
and yup! that break was much needed whether it was full of bad things or good things :')  ((I really can't thank you enough for being there for me through such a hard time I'm really glad you were there for me, thank you so much))

HECK ME TOO I love that design so much i'm so glad i bought it from riummi LIKE GODLY ARTIST hehe she's amazingly creative SO MANY COMPLIMENTS!!! NOT FAIR!! how am i supposed to thank you D:
Jint's character is amazing, like my hands were working with MAGIC!! HECK I think all your work is even more amazing I'm always in awe when I see your graphics 
OMG PLS I can show you some really bad drawings trust me it makes my eyes hurt LOL
THANK YOU FOR SO MANY KIND COMPLIMENTS <3

It makes me really happy to read both yours and ev's comments and i'm grateful that you two like my art haha
I wish more people would interact with me too  
IDK if i'm intimidating or just hard to approach or maybe my art isn't good but i'm trying my best to improve!! 
thank you for the kindness!



some chibi art;; reminds me of how much i don't like drawing chibis yet somehow they're fun other times
MAYBE ONCE IN AWHILE



Spoiler


----------



## Kanaa

hello!! i'm back again and here with a giveawayyyy 

here are some new arts that i did recently! 


Spoiler:  halfbodies











characters belong to SensaiGallade and A r i a n e respectively





Spoiler:  chibis!!




















characters belong to pandapples, pinkcotton, A r i a n e, and yonkorin respectively





Spoiler:  stuff i did for myself (: 
















*GIVEAWAY INFORMATION:*​
I realized I haven't held a giveaway in such a long time and I'd like some way to promote my twitter and a way to appreciate everyone who supports my art 
You will have the chance to win:

 - a halfbody
 - a chibi

(examples on first post!! - check most recent art)
I draw mayors, girls, boys, ocs, fanarts pretty much everything except for furries/extremely animalistic OCs sorry !!
There will be only one winner, but I might reconsider if there is a ton of interest! 

_HOW TO ENTER + RULES:_​
This is going to be a giveaway where I keep track of points!
Giveaway ENDS on May 25th, so there will be lots of time to earn points!
You can earn points by:

posting on this thread
following my twitter
guessing the question of the day correctly 

How many points do I earn?:

you earn 1 point per post on my thread (please keep in mind the posting limit and "bumps" do not count!!)
twitter earns 25 points!
guessing earns 15 points! 
already following my twitter earns you 30 points!! <3

** also if you only follow my twitter for this giveaway, you won't be disqualified for this event unless u follow then immediately unfollow for some reason, but for new giveaways, i won't allow you to participate 

Thank you for looking!! 


*QUESTION OF THE DAY:* (this will be on the front page, but just leaving it here atm)

Who is my favorite character in Boku no Hero Academia?


----------



## pinkcotton

Wait, what?! YOU HAVE AN ART GALLERY?! I NEVER KNEWWWW OMG! ♡♡♡

And to top it all off, a giveaway?! Woo-hoo! ♡ I love the "thingies" of this giveaway if that makes sense. XD

☆ So, this count as a post? ^-^ Or not? Lol.
☆ QOTD: Fumikage Tokoyami?


----------



## Jeonggwa

KANAA'S ART *IS* A BLESSING 

Aaah I already got gorgeous art from you so it would be greedy to join this raffle but good luck to anyone else
stares at ur drawings some more :')


----------



## A r i a n e

Kanaa, your art is HEAVEN. I'm head over heels in love with the pieces you drew for me, and your others are just as gorgeous ;_;
I already got lucky enough so I won't participate in the giveaway, I just wanted to tell you that. ^^ I'm still going to follow your twitter, though!


----------



## himeki

Kanaa said:


> hello!! i'm back again and here with a giveawayyyy
> 
> here are some new arts that i did recently!
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  halfbodies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> characters belong to SensaiGallade and A r i a n e respectively
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  chibis!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> characters belong to pandapples, pinkcotton, A r i a n e, and yonkorin respectively
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  stuff i did for myself (:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GIVEAWAY INFORMATION:*​
> I realized I haven't held a giveaway in such a long time and I'd like some way to promote my twitter and a way to appreciate everyone who supports my art
> You will have the chance to win:
> 
> - a halfbody
> - a chibi
> 
> (examples on first post!! - check most recent art)
> I draw mayors, girls, boys, ocs, fanarts pretty much everything except for furries/extremely animalistic OCs sorry !!
> There will be only one winner, but I might reconsider if there is a ton of interest!
> 
> _HOW TO ENTER + RULES:_​
> This is going to be a giveaway where I keep track of points!
> Giveaway ENDS on May 25th, so there will be lots of time to earn points!
> You can earn points by:
> 
> posting on this thread
> following my twitter
> guessing the question of the day correctly
> 
> How many points do I earn?:
> 
> you earn 1 point per post on my thread (please keep in mind the posting limit and "bumps" do not count!!)
> twitter earns 25 points!
> guessing earns 15 points!
> already following my twitter earns you 30 points!! <3
> 
> ** also if you only follow my twitter for this giveaway, you won't be disqualified for this event unless u follow then immediately unfollow for some reason, but for new giveaways, i won't allow you to participate
> 
> Thank you for looking!!
> 
> 
> *QUESTION OF THE DAY:* (this will be on the front page, but just leaving it here atm)
> 
> Who is my favorite character in Boku no Hero Academia?


I'M JUST GONNA LAUNCH MYSELF INTO THE SUN AT HOW GOOD THIS IS FFHHFHFHF KANAN UR KILLING ME

also for question of the day - is it todoroki shoto? :3


----------



## Kanaa

pinkcotton said:


> Wait, what?! YOU HAVE AN ART GALLERY?! I NEVER KNEWWWW OMG! ♡♡♡
> 
> And to top it all off, a giveaway?! Woo-hoo! ♡ I love the "thingies" of this giveaway if that makes sense. XD
> 
> ☆ So, this count as a post? ^-^ Or not? Lol.
> ☆ QOTD: Fumikage Tokoyami?



hehe yup!! i have a gallery;; just takes me forever to update :')
thank u thank u!!! <3
yesss that does count as a entry 
and nopeee not tokoyami ALTHO rly cool character 



Yonkorin said:


> KANAA'S ART *IS* A BLESSING
> 
> Aaah I already got gorgeous art from you so it would be greedy to join this raffle but good luck to anyone else
> stares at ur drawings some more :')



AWWW YONNNEE THANK U I WOULD SAY THE SAME FOR YOUUU I LOVE UR ART 
omg nooo it wouldn't be greedy ; A ; 
the more entries, the merrier haha but i won't force you to join if you rather not 
BUT pls don't think it's greedy D: 
i'd be happy for u to participate hehe



A r i a n e said:


> Kanaa, your art is HEAVEN. I'm head over heels in love with the pieces you drew for me, and your others are just as gorgeous ;_;
> I already got lucky enough so I won't participate in the giveaway, I just wanted to tell you that. ^^ I'm still going to follow your twitter, though!



Ariane!! thank you :')) 
awww i'd be happy to draw your mayors again if you'd like to participate!!
thank u so much for the follow <33
don't be shy if you'd like to participate ; A ; 



himeki said:


> I'M JUST GONNA LAUNCH MYSELF INTO THE SUN AT HOW GOOD THIS IS FFHHFHFHF KANAN UR KILLING ME
> 
> also for question of the day - is it todoroki shoto? :3



AJSFSDKFJHKSDJL EV HOW GOOD DOOD PLS STAY ALIVE
YUP U GOT IT haha if it wasn't obvious enough ;D

i'll add up the entries on the first post 

ALSO: new QOTD!!!


----------



## A r i a n e

Kanaa said:


> Ariane!! thank you :'))
> awww i'd be happy to draw your mayors again if you'd like to participate!!
> thank u so much for the follow <33
> don't be shy if you'd like to participate ; A ;



ahh you're too kind, I guess I'll participate then! :') (I know next to nothing about anime though I'm so sorry)


----------



## himeki

Kanaa said:


> AJSFSDKFJHKSDJL EV HOW GOOD DOOD PLS STAY ALIVE
> YUP U GOT IT haha if it wasn't obvious enough ;D
> 
> i'll add up the entries on the first post
> 
> ALSO: new QOTD!!!


NO LET ME DIE!!! IM SACRIFIING MYSELF FOR MORE OF UR GREAT ART MATE
o wow!!! i thought so :3c
but i know nothing about magi! so ill leave it for someone else next time :3c

HOW AM I ON 46 ENTRIES ALREADY HFHFHFHFHF


----------



## Jeonggwa

Wah I take up on that offer then hehee thanks for letting me participate 
And I guess Jafar? Idk 
can I guess one more time >_<
I personally like Kougyoku /// and ship her with Judal in a triangle with Sinbad (laughs)


----------



## Kanaa

A r i a n e said:


> ahh you're too kind, I guess I'll participate then! :') (I know next to nothing about anime though I'm so sorry)



haha it's okay! guessing is just a fun way to earn more points !!
you could always look it up on google if you feel that you'd like to guess tho c:



himeki said:


> NO LET ME DIE!!! IM SACRIFIING MYSELF FOR MORE OF UR GREAT ART MATE
> o wow!!! i thought so :3c
> but i know nothing about magi! so ill leave it for someone else next time :3c
> 
> HOW AM I ON 46 ENTRIES ALREADY HFHFHFHFHF



hehe who would've thought :3c
ya magi has quiteeee a few characters so this one might be a little bit hard to guess :'D
+30 points for already following twitter, +15 points for guessing correctly, +1 point for the post ;D



Yonkorin said:


> Wah I take up on that offer then hehee thanks for letting me participate
> And I guess Jafar? Idk
> can I guess one more time >_<
> I personally like Kougyoku /// and ship her with Judal in a triangle with Sinbad (laughs)



haha no problem <3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




asdfdkh Jafar is SO COOL i love him but nopeee not my fave
Kougyoku is REALLY close 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but not her I like the Kougyoku and Judal ship too but omfg i hate the Kougyoku and Aladdin ship LITERALLY MAKES NO SENSE

oh yes i should say that u can guess however many times, just like don't be ridiculous and name all the characters


----------



## himeki

Kanaa said:


> hehe who would've thought :3c
> ya magi has quiteeee a few characters so this one might be a little bit hard to guess :'D
> +30 points for already following twitter, +15 points for guessing correctly, +1 point for the post ;D


should i watch magi? some ppl are saying its rlly good 
ooooh right LOL


----------



## Jeonggwa

Must be one of the Kou bros then :3c
Is it Koumei? :Q

and yeahh Aladdin is a smol kiddo I don't ship him with anyone _3


----------



## Kanaa

himeki said:


> should i watch magi? some ppl are saying its rlly good
> ooooh right LOL



definitely recommend magi
the characters are SO AMAZINGLY WRITTEN 
the story is so good i swear u will love it
altho beginning is kinda slow so some ppl lose interest easy but trust me, it gets so much better
TBH beginnings are always boring cause they have to introduce characters, get the development started which i why i never have high expectations for beginnings LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yonkorin said:


> Must be one of the Kou bros then :3c
> Is it Koumei? :Q
> 
> and yeahh Aladdin is a smol kiddo I don't ship him with anyone _3



hehehehehehehehe yup one of the Kou bros 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CLOSER UR GETTING CLOSER YON

ya aladdin is already badass on his own, doesn't need any romance in his life


----------



## Jeonggwa

I was gonna say Kouen because he's so calm and collected and also cool & strong/powerful?
But I changed my mind and said Koumei rip


----------



## pinkcotton

Hmm, how about...Morgiana? c:

☆ Also, post!


----------



## Koopa K

thanks for doing this! <3


----------



## Hyoshido

_[V I O L E N T L Y  P O S T S  I N  Y O U R  T H R E A D]_

Ribbit Lucio would look hot in ur style tbh.


----------



## Kanaa

Yonkorin said:


> I was gonna say Kouen because he's so calm and collected and also cool & strong/powerful?
> But I changed my mind and said Koumei rip



rip hahaha yonnee i believe in u 
almooooost but not kouen either
here can only be so many rens to guess lmao 




pinkcotton said:


> Hmm, how about...Morgiana? c:
> 
> ☆ Also, post!



nope not morgiana! keep guessing !! :')



Koopa K said:


> thanks for doing this! <3



no problem! 



Hyoshido said:


> _[V I O L E N T L Y  P O S T S  I N  Y O U R  T H R E A D]_
> 
> Ribbit Lucio would look hot in ur style tbh.



would ribbit lucio look cute too? :thonking:


----------



## Lilliee

/rises from the dead omg you've improved so much kana &#55357;&#56490;&#55356;&#57339;
I don't often go in the museum gallery section ahh maybe I should try ;; 
Actually I just wanted to post cos I heard magi &#55357;&#56384;
I'm guessing fav. character is hakuryuu?


----------



## pinkcotton

Aladdin? Lmao.


----------



## Kanaa

Lilliee said:


> /rises from the dead omg you've improved so much kana ����
> I don't often go in the museum gallery section ahh maybe I should try ;;
> Actually I just wanted to post cos I heard magi ��
> I'm guessing fav. character is hakuryuu?



Lillieeeee!!! ehehehe another Magi fan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



asfgklh i want to count hakuryuu but there's one other ren that i reallyyyyy like
Hakuryuu is one of my favorites tho so i'll give u the points 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




**still a chance to guess the one I'm thinking of!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






pinkcotton said:


> Aladdin? Lmao.



nopeee not Aladdin


----------



## Lilliee

Kanaa said:


> Lillieeeee!!! ehehehe another Magi fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asfgklh i want to count hakuryuu but there's one other ren that i reallyyyyy like
> Hakuryuu is one of my favorites tho so i'll give u the points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **still a chance to guess the one I'm thinking of!!



its baba aHAhah 
omg i love magi i think i cried when aladdin grew up aHJS DJS 
last guess tho for me hrm... 
well if it's not kouen 'cos yon guessed that  im going to guess Kouha? o:


----------



## Kanaa

Lilliee said:


> its baba aHAhah
> omg i love magi i think i cried when aladdin grew up aHJS DJS
> last guess tho for me hrm...
> well if it's not kouen 'cos yon guessed that  im going to guess Kouha? o:



OMG baba LOL LILLIEE 
heck i did too :'( 
such a small child i wish he stayed small





last guess and u got it hehe i love kouha so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





new question tomorrowwww probably post it like 12am cst hehe


----------



## Jeonggwa

TIMESZONES ASFHDFG I MISSED MY CHANCE
was the kouha gif on your OP already there or
If it was, im dumb


----------



## Kanaa

Yonkorin said:


> TIMESZONES ASFHDFG I MISSED MY CHANCE
> was the kouha gif on your OP already there or
> If it was, im dumb



AKEHDFASKJ U WERE SO FREAKING CLOSE YON timezones are the worst sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and yes ahaha he was there before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tbh i thought he would be ur second guess!! i was shocked when he wasn't






edit: new question of the day!!
who is my favorite/main in overwatch?


----------



## Jeonggwa

Kanaa said:


> AKEHDFASKJ U WERE SO FREAKING CLOSE YON timezones are the worst sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes ahaha he was there before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tbh i thought he would be ur second guess!! i was shocked when he wasn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: new question of the day!!
> who is my favorite/main in overwatch?


I a m d o n e
But ehh... I got points for posting at least LOL yay

Let me guess... Genji?


----------



## Jeonggwa

Kanaa said:


> AKEHDFASKJ U WERE SO FREAKING CLOSE YON timezones are the worst sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes ahaha he was there before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tbh i thought he would be ur second guess!! i was shocked when he wasn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: new question of the day!!
> who is my favorite/main in overwatch?


I a m d o n e
But ehh... I got points for posting at least LOL yay

Let me guess... Genji?


----------



## Lilliee

Kanaa said:


> OMG baba LOL LILLIEE
> heck i did too :'(
> such a small child i wish he stayed small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last guess and u got it hehe i love kouha so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new question tomorrowwww probably post it like 12am cst hehe



aha omg I guessed cos of ur gif in the front! 

I'm going to try the quiz again cos hey I actually know the topics ;;;
I think I tried playing overwatch but then cried cos I kept dying.....
I'll guess Mercy cos she's the first chara I played ;; 
/but genji is rlly popular omg his new skin hhhnnnn


----------



## Hyoshido

Kanaa said:


> would ribbit lucio look cute too? :thonking:


Only one way to find out* :^)))))))

* If I win

It's Mei isn't it? (For ur Overwatch main)


----------



## derezzed

I'M SO OVERWHELMED WHAT THE HECK
first of all: I'm yelling at myself, WHY THE HELL WAS I NOT HERE EARLIER!! 
gotta blame my stupid timeline that didn't show your tweets + the fact that I haven't checked my subscriptions in the past week UGH WHY

anyways your art is refreshing as usual, Kanaa! Your style is so DISTINCT and easily recognizable; you do That Hair Thing which I love and no matter what form of art you do - chibis, halfbodies, fullbodies, ICONS, etc - there's this great consistency to your work. I know you mentioned before that you kinda hate doing chibis (lol) but _damn_ YOU'RE JUST AS GOOD AT THOSE AS YOU ARE WITH YOUR OTHER STYLES and they're a complete joy to see. I feel like you really excel when given complex designs to draw, because all of the chibis are very different and you nailed every single one of them. The quality of the accessories are RIDICULOUS - the crown, the flowers, the bows, and the patterned skirts and dresses. YOU CAN DO IT ALL, KANAA!!

Also your take on [A r i a n e's character] is AMAZING. Freakin love that flower, I'm screaming HOW at the folds on that shirt, and this is just more proof that your drawings need to be featured in a L'Oreal commercial because of the stunning SHINING and GLOWING hair.
And ofc I CAN'T NOT MENTION THAT OVERWATCH SET, because I love it when you draw Overwatch characters and Mercy and Genji - AND YOUR MEI FROM A LONG LONG TIME AGO (which I still adore) - look incredible :-o
I'm thinking I should make us a matching overwatch icon set too omg

tl;dr you're killing me kanaa... don't stop though!!
((As for your QOTD, I'm pretty sure someone's already posted the right answer haha, but I JUST WANNA SAY Lucio should be your fave, EVERYONE'S FAVE SHOULD BE LUCIO, and I'm out))


----------



## A r i a n e

derezzed said:


> Also your take on [A r i a n e's character] is AMAZING. Freakin love that flower, I'm screaming HOW at the folds on that shirt, and this is just more proof that your drawings need to be featured in a L'Oreal commercial because of the stunning SHINING and GLOWING hair.



this post was not mean for me but I wanted to quote it anyway (I'm not stalking I swear I just saw my name) BECAUSE YES TO ALL OF THIS! I'm so in love with this drawing I set it as my phone wallpaper and I'm going to buy a frame and hang it in my room, I'm not kidding ;_;
(lmao at the L'Oral commercial comment, I couldn't have said it better if I tried)


----------



## Kanaa

Yonkorin said:


> I a m d o n e
> But ehh... I got points for posting at least LOL yay
> 
> Let me guess... Genji?



GENJI IS RIGHT he is my favorite character in OW 
how did u guess that so fast hahah  was this one too easy
now for someone to guess who i main 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Lilliee said:


> aha omg I guessed cos of ur gif in the front! ��
> 
> I'm going to try the quiz again cos hey I actually know the topics ;;;
> I think I tried playing overwatch but then cried cos I kept dying.....
> I'll guess Mercy cos she's the first chara I played ;;
> /but genji is rlly popular omg his new skin hhhnnnn



hahaha good call Lilliee!! 
LILLIEE OMG THAT'S ME except if i lose too much i just quit haha and i feel bad if i bring my team down
but Overwatch is so fun ; A ;
nopee not Mercy;;
!!! IKR i wanted his new skin but I had no time to play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Hyoshido said:


> Only one way to find out* :^)))))))
> 
> * If I win
> 
> It's Mei isn't it? (For ur Overwatch main)



LOL hyo 
just had to make it clear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



YEEEE U GOT IT!!! Mei my bby so fun to play i love her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






derezzed said:


> I'M SO OVERWHELMED WHAT THE HECK
> first of all: I'm yelling at myself, WHY THE HELL WAS I NOT HERE EARLIER!!
> gotta blame my stupid timeline that didn't show your tweets + the fact that I haven't checked my subscriptions in the past week UGH WHY
> 
> anyways your art is refreshing as usual, Kanaa! Your style is so DISTINCT and easily recognizable; you do That Hair Thing which I love and no matter what form of art you do - chibis, halfbodies, fullbodies, ICONS, etc - there's this great consistency to your work. I know you mentioned before that you kinda hate doing chibis (lol) but _damn_ YOU'RE JUST AS GOOD AT THOSE AS YOU ARE WITH YOUR OTHER STYLES and they're a complete joy to see. I feel like you really excel when given complex designs to draw, because all of the chibis are very different and you nailed every single one of them. The quality of the accessories are RIDICULOUS - the crown, the flowers, the bows, and the patterned skirts and dresses. YOU CAN DO IT ALL, KANAA!!
> 
> Also your take on [A r i a n e's character] is AMAZING. Freakin love that flower, I'm screaming HOW at the folds on that shirt, and this is just more proof that your drawings need to be featured in a L'Oreal commercial because of the stunning SHINING and GLOWING hair.
> And ofc I CAN'T NOT MENTION THAT OVERWATCH SET, because I love it when you draw Overwatch characters and Mercy and Genji - AND YOUR MEI FROM A LONG LONG TIME AGO (which I still adore) - look incredible :-o
> I'm thinking I should make us a matching overwatch icon set too omg
> 
> tl;dr you're killing me kanaa... don't stop though!!
> ((As for your QOTD, I'm pretty sure someone's already posted the right answer haha, but I JUST WANNA SAY Lucio should be your fave, EVERYONE'S FAVE SHOULD BE LUCIO, and I'm out))



AAAAHHH ANTON <333 I ALWAYS GET SUPER EXCITED TO READ YOUR REPLIES HNHKSJLDFG 
omgomg noo my fault i should've @'d u on twitter BUT of course I FREAKING forgot holy heck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ahdlkjfd THANK YOU SO MUCh i've been trying to find my own style and ahahaha OF COURSE!!! i knew u were going to say something about the hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MAKES ME HAPPY THAT I'M DOING SOMETHING WELL HAHA 
LOL yes i freaking hate chibis cause then when i go to do actual proportions, I'M ALL SCREWED UP!!! 
OML THANK U THANK U I REALLY _LOVE_ complex designs when I have a bunch of time to just sit down and relax and focus on the art!!! JHDFKLAJF I CAN'T DO IT ALL YET TRUST ME HAHA

THANK U SO MUCH LOL IF ONLY HAIR ACTUALLY WAS THAT GLOWY I'M REALLY GLAD TO KNOW IT'S ADMIRABLE !!!
THANK UUUUUUUUU I really should draw more Mei because omgsfdhsklj she's very fun to draw and her skins are AMAZING!! OMG HECK YEA!! DUDE IF U EVER DO I WOULD BE SO HAPPY I LOVE MATCHING ICONS A LOT ASDJFHAKL

oh nooo i'm killing everyone D': this is bad!!!
((HAHA Lucio should be my cheerleader))
i'm crying this makes me so happy




THANK U SO MUCH FOR ALL THE KIND WORDS I LOVEU



A r i a n e said:


> this post was not mean for me but I wanted to quote it anyway (I'm not stalking I swear I just saw my name) BECAUSE YES TO ALL OF THIS! I'm so in love with this drawing I set it as my phone wallpaper and I'm going to buy a frame and hang it in my room, I'm not kidding ;_;
> (lmao at the L'Oral commercial comment, I couldn't have said it better if I tried)



AWWW Ariane that's so sweet !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it makes my day when i read stuff like this omg thank u so much :')))

**gonna be posting some art later today MAYBE 
i hope i don't run out of time ; A ;

**new question
who is my favorite villager? (this one is gonna be a lil hard so i'll give hints)


----------



## A r i a n e

You are so welcome! ^^
Favorite villager, wow, that's a lot of villagers to guess from :') I'm going to saaaay...... Stitches? Everybody loves Stitches, right?


----------



## pinkcotton

Post! And let's see... Genji or Lolly?


----------



## Jeonggwa

Yayy I got it 
Nah it's because Overwatch doesn't have too many heroes rn so the chance to guess correctly is higher \o/
Would be funny if your favorite ACNL villager is Genji as well.... I don't see a hint but uh I'd say Bob? He's my favorite cat villager and I think you are the type to like cats nyaha


----------



## Kanaa

A r i a n e said:


> You are so welcome! ^^
> Favorite villager, wow, that's a lot of villagers to guess from :') I'm going to saaaay...... Stitches? Everybody loves Stitches, right?



hehe nopee not Stitches altho he used to be my favorite back in wild world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






pinkcotton said:


> Post! And let's see... Genji or Lolly?



oooo both cuties!! i have Genji in my town actually haha but not my favorite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and not Lolly either! 



Yonkorin said:


> Yayy I got it
> Nah it's because Overwatch doesn't have too many heroes rn so the chance to guess correctly is higher \o/
> Would be funny if your favorite ACNL villager is Genji as well.... I don't see a hint but uh I'd say Bob? He's my favorite cat villager and I think you are the type to like cats nyaha



that would be funny LOL and i do like him a ton, just not my favorite 
IK i meant to post the hint earlier but i got super busy and tired i immediately fell asleep last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



asdfsdhg Bob is a really good guess but not him either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







okay the hint is: 
it is a normal personality villager!


----------



## Abbaba

OMG HOW COULD I HAVE NOT SEEN THIS??
A giveaway? Oh yes I'm in  Your art is so lovely I especially love your chibis but I swear how could I have not seen this, I really want to see more of your art so I will stalk u lata 

Let me guess, is your favourite villager Skye?? Currently she's the only normal villager I can think of 
Also good luck to all


----------



## Kanaa

Abbaba said:


> OMG HOW COULD I HAVE NOT SEEN THIS??
> A giveaway? Oh yes I'm in  Your art is so lovely I especially love your chibis but I swear how could I have not seen this, I really want to see more of your art so I will stalk u lata
> 
> Let me guess, is your favourite villager Skye?? Currently she's the only normal villager I can think of
> Also good luck to all



awww so kind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thank u so much 
i hope to see u more often! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and nope! not skye! she just recently moved out of my town without me knowing haha rip


----------



## A r i a n e

Ahh I love the normal villagers. They're so sweet, I love having several of them ^^
Hmmmm is it Coco or Kiki? (I'm gonna name all my villagers lmao)


----------



## Lilliee

im baaack with another try at guessing ;; 
What abt Fauna? She's so pretty hnnnn one of my own favs aha


----------



## Kanaa

A r i a n e said:


> Ahh I love the normal villagers. They're so sweet, I love having several of them ^^
> Hmmmm is it Coco or Kiki? (I'm gonna name all my villagers lmao)



aww i know! i love them so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nope! not Coco or Kiki !! i've never had them in my town before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Lilliee said:


> im baaack with another try at guessing ;;
> What abt Fauna? She's so pretty hnnnn one of my own favs aha



asjhfdlaksj i USED TO LOVE FAUNA until she left me cause i neglected my town hahahaha
but nopeee not Fauna either ! she is very pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






also i've always wanted to do this meme for awhile but ya i only did it now haha
i should have chose darker colors


----------



## A r i a n e

Kanaa said:


> aww i know! i love them so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nope! not Coco or Kiki !! i've never had them in my town before



now that I read your post I realize how funny it sounds to read Coco and Kiki's name together lmao sounds like a kids cartoon or something :') they're both cuties though, even if Coco is creepy as hell (but that's what I love about her ♥)
throwing another guess at you  maybe Flurry, the cutest snowball?

also wow, your meme piece is amazing - is your hair really this color irl?


----------



## Kanaa

A r i a n e said:


> now that I read your post I realize how funny it sounds to read Coco and Kiki's name together lmao sounds like a kids cartoon or something :') they're both cuties though, even if Coco is creepy as hell (but that's what I love about her ♥)
> throwing another guess at you  maybe Flurry, the cutest snowball?
> 
> also wow, your meme piece is amazing - is your hair really this color irl?



i know, they both have very big eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oooooooooo you got it !!! Flurry is correct 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hehe i kind of knew you would get it since you said you were going to guess all the normal villagers in your town and i saw flurry in there

and yup!! my hair actually looks like that irl


----------



## derezzed

Kanaa said:


> AAAAHHH ANTON <333 I ALWAYS GET SUPER EXCITED TO READ YOUR REPLIES HNHKSJLDFG
> omgomg noo my fault i should've @'d u on twitter BUT of course I FREAKING forgot holy heck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahdlkjfd THANK YOU SO MUCh i've been trying to find my own style and ahahaha OF COURSE!!! i knew u were going to say something about the hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAKES ME HAPPY THAT I'M DOING SOMETHING WELL HAHA
> LOL yes i freaking hate chibis cause then when i go to do actual proportions, I'M ALL SCREWED UP!!!
> OML THANK U THANK U I REALLY _LOVE_ complex designs when I have a bunch of time to just sit down and relax and focus on the art!!! JHDFKLAJF I CAN'T DO IT ALL YET TRUST ME HAHA
> 
> THANK U SO MUCH LOL IF ONLY HAIR ACTUALLY WAS THAT GLOWY I'M REALLY GLAD TO KNOW IT'S ADMIRABLE !!!
> THANK UUUUUUUUU I really should draw more Mei because omgsfdhsklj she's very fun to draw and her skins are AMAZING!! OMG HECK YEA!! DUDE IF U EVER DO I WOULD BE SO HAPPY I LOVE MATCHING ICONS A LOT ASDJFHAKL
> 
> oh nooo i'm killing everyone D': this is bad!!!
> ((HAHA Lucio should be my cheerleader))
> i'm crying this makes me so happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK U SO MUCH FOR ALL THE KIND WORDS I LOVEU



shush YOU'RE FINE, you know I wouldn't be able to stay away from your thread for long anyway //shrugs
Also _damn_ if you're still "finding" your own style then you're doing an amazing job; all your work screams KANAA MADE THIS to me. So OF COURSE you're doing something well, your gallery is always a pleasure to visit ;-]
PSSH I might get what you mean about chibis, since it's always weird doing something in a certain style and then working on something in a completely different one. I can see why they can be annoying, haha! YOU SHINE SO MUCH WITH COMPLEX DESIGNS THOUGH, I'd absolutely trust you with those. I bet you'd nail D.Va in her mech or something insane like that.

and I'M GLAD WE COULD FINALLY DECIDE ON A SET! icons featuring those two amazing ladies are COMING UP...
come to me anytime to feed your matching icon addition honestly
I LOVE YOUR WORK AND I'LL ALWAYS BE WILLING TO SHOWER YOU WITH COMPLIMENTS BECAUSE YOU DESERVE IT!! More people are starting to comment too which is amazing aaaah



Kanaa said:


> also i've always wanted to do this meme for awhile but ya i only did it now haha
> i should have chose darker colors
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



ok yeah I already raved about this but I'M HAPPY YOU FINALLY GOT TO DO THE "MEET THE ARTIST" THING!! I mean, look at this!! LOOK AT THIS AMAZING INDIVIDUAL WITH COOL HAIR!!


----------



## Jeonggwa

I WAS WAITING FOR HAIKYUU QUESTIONS

Favorite team: Nekoma!!!
Favorite player: uhhH... Kuroo?
Favorite 2nd team: Aobajousai

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also you drew yourself on point nya!!! You really look like that
PURRTY

And someone who likes kpop too gud gud


----------



## A r i a n e

Kanaa said:


> i know, they both have very big eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oooooooooo you got it !!! Flurry is correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe i kind of knew you would get it since you said you were going to guess all the normal villagers in your town and i saw flurry in there
> 
> and yup!! my hair actually looks like that irl



Yayy! I was right to name my villagers then lmao
Flurry is so cute!! In the winter she blends in with the snow so adorably ;_; She was in Yurei when I started it and she didn't fit my theme but I just had to keep her, she's too cute to let go 
Can I ask which villagers you have? I'm curious 

Your hair must be so beautiful omg

Favorite NPC... Is it Isabelle?


----------



## Lilliee

ahh fauna is very pretty but a shame it was the wrong ans... 
bUT DID YOU SAY HAIKYUU
HELLO IT IS MY LIFE aHHHH | ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ) ﾁﾗｯ

Fav team: karasuno?
Fav chara: I remember you drawing/rting kageyama heaps wwww so kageyammaa tobiooo
2nd fav team: I think yon already guessed aoba jousai  so imma guess Fukurōdani! (Cos bokuto hnnnnnnn)


----------



## Kanaa

derezzed said:


> shush YOU'RE FINE, you know I wouldn't be able to stay away from your thread for long anyway //shrugs
> Also _damn_ if you're still "finding" your own style then you're doing an amazing job; all your work screams KANAA MADE THIS to me. So OF COURSE you're doing something well, your gallery is always a pleasure to visit ;-]
> PSSH I might get what you mean about chibis, since it's always weird doing something in a certain style and then working on something in a completely different one. I can see why they can be annoying, haha! YOU SHINE SO MUCH WITH COMPLEX DESIGNS THOUGH, I'd absolutely trust you with those. I bet you'd nail D.Va in her mech or something insane like that.
> 
> and I'M GLAD WE COULD FINALLY DECIDE ON A SET! icons featuring those two amazing ladies are COMING UP...
> come to me anytime to feed your matching icon addition honestly
> I LOVE YOUR WORK AND I'LL ALWAYS BE WILLING TO SHOWER YOU WITH COMPLIMENTS BECAUSE YOU DESERVE IT!! More people are starting to comment too which is amazing aaaah
> 
> 
> 
> ok yeah I already raved about this but I'M HAPPY YOU FINALLY GOT TO DO THE "MEET THE ARTIST" THING!! I mean, look at this!! LOOK AT THIS AMAZING INDIVIDUAL WITH COOL HAIR!!



hehe THANK U!! i wonder what makes my style different from others, is it the hair?? is it the eyes?




AWWwwe I'M SAYING THE SAME TO U!! Everytime I get that gallery update info I'M SUPER EXCITED! 

oh gosh, D.Va in her mech sounds like death to my soul rn. ALTHOUGh i feel like it would be good practice since I never usually draw full out armored outfits !!! maybe someday...if i ever feel like it :')
YESSS!! I'm looking forward to seeing what YOUR AMAZING GFX SKILLS CREATE!!!!! I'm so excited!! I can't believe I never told u about how much I love matching icons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



yesss! I'm super glad to see more people around here and I hope I get to see them in the future too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YUP!! SUPER glad to finally be able to do the meet the artist (haha i should really make the colors darker //squints so hard to read...)



Yonkorin said:


> I WAS WAITING FOR HAIKYUU QUESTIONS
> 
> Favorite team: Nekoma!!!
> Favorite player: uhhH... Kuroo?
> Favorite 2nd team: Aobajousai
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also you drew yourself on point nya!!! You really look like that
> PURRTY
> 
> And someone who likes kpop too gud gud



HAIKYUU QUESTIONS ARE HERE!!
YON ur super close but no nekoma isn't my favorite!!!




KUROO is so freaking cool but not him either!! aha and not Aobajousai so many ppl like this team tho so i can see why u would guess that heh

thank u yonneee!! ljfdasf PURRTYYYY I THINK I DREW MYSELF BETTER LOL 
yes yes kpop is good, everyone should listen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






A r i a n e said:


> Yayy! I was right to name my villagers then lmao
> Flurry is so cute!! In the winter she blends in with the snow so adorably ;_; She was in Yurei when I started it and she didn't fit my theme but I just had to keep her, she's too cute to let go
> Can I ask which villagers you have? I'm curious
> 
> Your hair must be so beautiful omg
> 
> Favorite NPC... Is it Isabelle?



omg I feel, at first I never knew about Flurry and I never paid attention to the hamster villagers very much and then when I saw that she was normal and a SUPER cutie my heart exploded ajshfdlkj so cute i'm in love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ahah my hair is okayyy, kinda annoying sometimes :') 

yes!! I have Stitches, Cherry, Rosie, Flurry, Walker, Kabuki, Marshal, Kid Cat, and Diana 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and then my other town has villagers i can't remember i should go check on that town now that i mention it





nope not Isabelle! 



Lilliee said:


> ahh fauna is very pretty but a shame it was the wrong ans...
> bUT DID YOU SAY HAIKYUU
> HELLO IT IS MY LIFE aHHHH | ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ) ﾁﾗｯ
> 
> Fav team: karasuno?
> Fav chara: I remember you drawing/rting kageyama heaps wwww so kageyammaa tobiooo
> 2nd fav team: I think yon already guessed aoba jousai  so imma guess Fukurōdani! (Cos bokuto hnnnnnnn)



YES HELLO I LOVE HAIKYUU

Fav team: yes hahaha 
Fav chara: hehe yup
2nd fave: nope!! (i love bokuto tho so cute)
i was betting on u or yon to guess my fave team/chara hehe



oop also, i don't wanna elongate this giveaway more than it has to so i'll be ending tomorrow and choose *two* lucky winners ;D
also probably going to post oneeeee more guessing question

End Time: Sunday, May 7th @9pm CST
will be picking through random.org !! GL everyone!! <3


----------



## cIementine

is your favourite NPC kicks?


----------



## Hyoshido

Mhm, I'm not a specific like in that list of likes you have.

I'm deeply saddened, Kanaa!!


----------



## A r i a n e

Kanaa said:


> omg I feel, at first I never knew about Flurry and I never paid attention to the hamster villagers very much and then when I saw that she was normal and a SUPER cutie my heart exploded ajshfdlkj so cute i'm in love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahah my hair is okayyy, kinda annoying sometimes :')
> 
> yes!! I have Stitches, Cherry, Rosie, Flurry, Walker, Kabuki, Marshal, Kid Cat, and Diana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then my other town has villagers i can't remember i should go check on that town now that i mention it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nope not Isabelle!



you have really good taste in villagers *____* we have 3 in common lmao (though I noticed from making tons of sigs that some villagers are a looot more popular than others, Marshal and Diana among them *sweet babies*)

is it KK Slider? I love KK Slider so much omg

I'm excited for the end of the giveaway even if I don't win cause it means more of your gorgeous art!!
I'm not sure I'll be awake when it ends though aahh how will I ever survive the suspense :')


----------



## Kanaa

pumpkins said:


> is your favourite NPC kicks?



nope not kicks!



Hyoshido said:


> Mhm, I'm not a specific like in that list of likes you have.
> 
> I'm deeply saddened, Kanaa!!



rip haha 
i'll add u next time ;D



A r i a n e said:


> you have really good taste in villagers *____* we have 3 in common lmao (though I noticed from making tons of sigs that some villagers are a looot more popular than others, Marshal and Diana among them *sweet babies*)
> 
> is it KK Slider? I love KK Slider so much omg
> 
> I'm excited for the end of the giveaway even if I don't win cause it means more of your gorgeous art!!
> I'm not sure I'll be awake when it ends though aahh how will I ever survive the suspense :')



hehe thank u!!! yes v true, diana is super popular and marshal haha but they're so cool and pretty idk how people could hate them 
it is K.K. Slider!! ooo ur good at guessing 

oh no!  
i forgot about timezones aha maybe it will be what u look forward to when u wake up!!


----------



## Lilliee

omg yon was so close ahsjd f im sorry yon but im going to guess ahhh
second fav. team is nekoma then? www from ur signature!
I LOVE THEM TOO AHAHA I ESP LOVE KUROOO ahhHhhhh PANINI

and hrm sanrio chara? i will guess gudetama cos i love that egg ;;;


----------



## A r i a n e

Kanaa said:


> hehe thank u!!! yes v true, diana is super popular and marshal haha but they're so cool and pretty idk how people could hate them
> it is K.K. Slider!! ooo ur good at guessing
> 
> oh no!
> i forgot about timezones aha maybe it will be what u look forward to when u wake up!!



I agree!! Diana's a princess 
ahahhh I guess it's because we have similar tastes in ACNL things! :') KK Slider was the first ACNL amiibo I bought, he's so cool with his little guitar ahh

Yep I'm sure it will! Or maybe I'll stay awake a bit longer if I can lmao we'll see 

Just saw the Sanrio question hmm Chococat maybe? Or Cinnamoroll? They're all so cute ;_;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Gudetama? He's one of my favorites because I'm also lazy and have a cute butt. <3


----------



## Jeonggwa

I'm traveling and could not post sooner im cryin
Ya anyway
Cinnamoroll and Gudetama have already been guessed, I'll try my luck with Tuxedosam and Pompompurin


----------



## Kanaa

Lilliee said:


> omg yon was so close ahsjd f im sorry yon but im going to guess ahhh
> second fav. team is nekoma then? www from ur signature!
> I LOVE THEM TOO AHAHA I ESP LOVE KUROOO ahhHhhhh PANINI
> 
> and hrm sanrio chara? i will guess gudetama cos i love that egg ;;;



haha yup!!
KENMA AND KUROOOOOOO I LOVE !!!! 
jashdkajls GUDETAMA IS SO CUTE smOL BUTT but not gudetamaaa



A r i a n e said:


> I agree!! Diana's a princess
> ahahhh I guess it's because we have similar tastes in ACNL things! :') KK Slider was the first ACNL amiibo I bought, he's so cool with his little guitar ahh
> 
> Yep I'm sure it will! Or maybe I'll stay awake a bit longer if I can lmao we'll see
> 
> Just saw the Sanrio question hmm Chococat maybe? Or Cinnamoroll? They're all so cute ;_;



hehe K.K. Slider was just one of the first NPCs that i met that was actually chill and COOL!!
omg don't stay up too late Ariane D: !!!

nope not chococat or cinnamoroll hehe yes they're all very cute !!



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Gudetama? He's one of my favorites because I'm also lazy and have a cute butt. <3



ahaha relatable cute butt :'))
nope not gudetama!



Yonkorin said:


> I'm traveling and could not post sooner im cryin
> Ya anyway
> Cinnamoroll and Gudetama have already been guessed, I'll try my luck with Tuxedosam and Pompompurin



cry yon i'm sorry rip
aslfjhdasjlkf TUXEDOSAM IS RIGHT i thought this one would be rly hard to guess u proved me wrong LOL 
also u guessed my second favorite too WTH !!! i'll give u extra 10 pts cause that's impressive ...i'm actually rly shocked with no hints either yon what kind of magic powers....


----------



## pinkcotton

Post of today!


----------



## A r i a n e

Kanaa said:


> hehe K.K. Slider was just one of the first NPCs that i met that was actually chill and COOL!!
> omg don't stay up too late Ariane D: !!!
> 
> nope not chococat or cinnamoroll hehe yes they're all very cute !!



yep, can't get more chill than KK Slider :') (well except for Harvey maybe)
ahh maybe I will though I usually don't sleep until 3am anyway, I think your 9pm is my 4am so what's one more hour


----------



## Kanaa

oop okay it's over! lemme gather up all the numbers!

edit: 
pinkcotton: entries #1-5
himeki: entries #6-54
Ariane: #55-120
Yonkorin: #121-200
Koopa K: #201
Hyoshido: #202-250
Lilliee: #251-346
Abbaba: #347
pumpkins: #348
KaydeeKrunk: #349


Winners! :




Congrats to Lilliee!! 





Congrats to himeki!!

go ahead and send me your refs via PM and also tell me which style you would like!!
thank u all for participating <3


----------



## Hyoshido

Bamboozled again!


----------



## A r i a n e

Congrats to the winners! ^^
Thank you for hosting this giveaway, Kanaa! I'm sad I didn't win but I'm excited to see what beautiful art you post next  And who knows, maybe you'll host another sometime


----------



## himeki

Kanaa said:


> oop okay it's over! lemme gather up all the numbers!
> 
> edit:
> pinkcotton: entries #1-5
> himeki: entries #6-54
> Ariane: #55-120
> Yonkorin: #121-200
> Koopa K: #201
> Hyoshido: #202-250
> Lilliee: #251-346
> Abbaba: #347
> pumpkins: #348
> KaydeeKrunk: #349
> 
> 
> Winners! :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to Lilliee!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to himeki!!
> 
> go ahead and send me your refs via PM and also tell me which style you would like!!
> thank u all for participating <3



aaah yay omg!!! i didn't think i would win at all 
i've sent u my refs on discord <3


----------



## Kanaa

asldjgalks i'm so sorry for the wait, i just got super packed with school but here are the finished pieces!!

for Lilliee:





for himeki:






again! congrats to winners! 
haha i think it's time i stop neglecting my own OCs and start drawing them


----------



## derezzed

KANA YOU'RE BACK AT IT AGAIN WITH AMAZING ART 
I knew the giveaway art would turn out great!!
first of all Lilliee's character looks /incredible/ and YOU ALWAYS KILL IT WITH COMPLEX DESIGNS... seriously love how detailed the hat + mask + head is, and THE POSE!! :-ooo
ugh it's just a super lovely piece overall, you churn these out like it's EASY

and ofc Himeki's character looks great too!
so amazed by the folds in the hat (again, HOW) and the clothes are so well-done
WE CAN EXPECT NOTHING LESS FROM YOU, your work is always gorg <3
((and I'm REALLY FRICKIN EXCITED to see those OCs!!))


----------



## himeki

Kanaa said:


> asldjgalks i'm so sorry for the wait, i just got super packed with school but here are the finished pieces!!
> 
> for Lilliee:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for himeki:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again! congrats to winners!
> haha i think it's time i stop neglecting my own OCs and start drawing them



AAAAHHH OMIGOSHHH HE LOOKS SO GOOD!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!


----------



## A r i a n e

*___________* beautiful as ever omg


----------



## Lilliee

Kanaa said:


> asldjgalks i'm so sorry for the wait, i just got super packed with school but here are the finished pieces!!
> 
> for Lilliee:



sorry for the late reply / im in exam period orz and it's d e a t h
but im SCREAMING ahhh you've improved so much kana!!
loving the highlights on dolce's hair and she's so cute in ur style? ? ? 
thank you so much for organizing the giveaway -- it was super fun!


----------



## Kanaa

helloooooooo!!!!! 

hopefully gonna be more active soon hehe: here are some text updates about what I'm planning and what I've been up to c:



Spoiler



*IRL Updates!*​





 I've been playing so much xenoblade recently (not kidding lmao just nonstop xenoblade)





 tryin to get my spirits back up;; so i've been investing so much time into things i just enjoy naturally to get my mind off of certain matters 





 super busy recently!! I have a completely full to do list and boi it's endless omg





 Recently I wanted to change the layout of the main page of my gallery but holy moly I've had 0 time to do it! so SOON that will be changed haha 
OKAY on to the upcoming drawing updates!


*Drawing Updates????*​





 no drawing updates this time!! but i have so many things planned i really hope u will like!! 





 i'm planning on streaming again!! hehe after watching several streams i feel inspired to start streaming again after so long;; so that being said, i've gotta figure out streaming mechanics and stuff so it won't be so boring! 
((I used to stream on join.me since it was really easy to stream by just downloading the app and start but I felt like it wasn't entertaining enough since it was complete silence and picarto.tv's layout is extremely confusing to me now so now i'm swapping; I'd like to have music in the background or smth SO i've decided to go with twitch.tv c: ))





 Since I've been playing SO much xenoblade LOL expect some fanarts!!! AAA i can't wait to post some art of xenoblade and just rant about how amazing of a game it is!





 OC art comingggggg up!





 I'm gonna be experimenting with my style and just playing around with painting so hopefully that'll go well haha 





 ANA from overwatch fanart coming uppppppp !!! I'm gonna be doing this for one of my favorite overwatch streamers on twitch;; his birthday is soon and i'm excitedddd !! 





 It's gonna take me a bit to figure out how to stream on twitch so maybe expect a stream on wednesday? 
ALSO during the stream I'm gonna choose a random viewer's OC and do a freebie (not a chibi;; probably a bust or a waist up since i want some practice on that)


*More Feedback!!*​





 I'd really like some feedback on how I'm doing so if you'd like, leave some suggestions of some fanart that you'd like to see in my art style!! 





 I've been kinda leaning away from requests since I'd feel bad if I couldn't fulfill those requests but maybe some OCs might spark my interest 





 therefore, YES!! I will be reopening requests but pleaseee don't get mad at me if I don't do yours or I end !up not doing any ;-; I want to do this for some drawing practice and possibly freebies for people who need art of their OC!


OKEI that's all <3 
thank u for reading 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pixel creds


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Omg can I please like, get a drawing done of two of my mayors? You can make them look more non-chibi/in game! By that I mean make them look more realistic if you can, or anime style or somethin. Unless you want to do your chibi style (also adorable!)? I could also tell you details to change if you want it to be more original. If you just wanna do one mayor on her own that's fine too. I'll show you references for the two of them, since I'd love them drawn together. They have like a very super close sister bond ^_^ The first girl is pretty shy and a worrier.  The second girl is the more strong/brave type, kidna spunky and rude, though protective and loving of her "sister". Maybe looking into each others eyes or something like that. 

Sorry the pics are a little fuzzy, I got them off of my miiverse, since I can't use the amiibo camera (I don't have social media). 



Spoiler: Mayor 1






Mayor 1 is wearing white tights, a crown, blue lace up dress, pink slip ons. Eye color is lighter blue. 


Spoiler: Mayor 2






Mayor 2 is wearing black tights, mary janes, black velvet dress, and a small silk hat. Eye color is the darker blue, but if you want to go for the somewhat realistic look I mentioned the eyes can be a pinkish red, pretty bright. 

Your art is killer :O Thanks for considering and reading this post! If you would like a TBT payment let me know as I'm almost desperate to see you draw this xD


----------



## Bunnilla

Kanaa said:


> helloooooooo!!!!!
> 
> hopefully gonna be more active soon hehe: here are some text updates about what I'm planning and what I've been up to c:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *IRL Updates!*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been playing so much xenoblade recently (not kidding lmao just nonstop xenoblade)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryin to get my spirits back up;; so i've been investing so much time into things i just enjoy naturally to get my mind off of certain matters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> super busy recently!! I have a completely full to do list and boi it's endless omg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently I wanted to change the layout of the main page of my gallery but holy moly I've had 0 time to do it! so SOON that will be changed haha
> OKAY on to the upcoming drawing updates!
> 
> 
> *Drawing Updates????*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no drawing updates this time!! but i have so many things planned i really hope u will like!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm planning on streaming again!! hehe after watching several streams i feel inspired to start streaming again after so long;; so that being said, i've gotta figure out streaming mechanics and stuff so it won't be so boring!
> ((I used to stream on join.me since it was really easy to stream by just downloading the app and start but I felt like it wasn't entertaining enough since it was complete silence and picarto.tv's layout is extremely confusing to me now so now i'm swapping; I'd like to have music in the background or smth SO i've decided to go with twitch.tv c: ))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I've been playing SO much xenoblade LOL expect some fanarts!!! AAA i can't wait to post some art of xenoblade and just rant about how amazing of a game it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OC art comingggggg up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna be experimenting with my style and just playing around with painting so hopefully that'll go well haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANA from overwatch fanart coming uppppppp !!! I'm gonna be doing this for one of my favorite overwatch streamers on twitch;; his birthday is soon and i'm excitedddd !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's gonna take me a bit to figure out how to stream on twitch so maybe expect a stream on wednesday?
> ALSO during the stream I'm gonna choose a random viewer's OC and do a freebie (not a chibi;; probably a bust or a waist up since i want some practice on that)
> 
> 
> *More Feedback!!*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd really like some feedback on how I'm doing so if you'd like, leave some suggestions of some fanart that you'd like to see in my art style!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been kinda leaning away from requests since I'd feel bad if I couldn't fulfill those requests but maybe some OCs might spark my interest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therefore, YES!! I will be reopening requests but pleaseee don't get mad at me if I don't do yours or I end !up not doing any ;-; I want to do this for some drawing practice and possibly freebies for people who need art of their OC!
> 
> 
> OKEI that's all <3
> thank u for reading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixel creds



I CAN'T WAIT TO BINGE YOUR STREAMSSS
(Also if you need help with twitch hmu I've streamed overwatch before on it lol)
Omg yes Ana fanart can't wait (is it going to be captain amari style or regular skin? A lot of people like drawing her younger lol) I'd really love like either imp mercy or police dva if you haven't done her? (If Xenoblade is so good maybe I should look into investing in it huehue) But seriously can't wait to see your future drawings, I love the younger Mercy uprising (forgot the name of the skin, Combat Medic?...) and blackwatch gengu, he looks *perfect hand emojis*
Here are my ocs if any spark your interest? [x] My top priority rn is the persona with the dva jacket, but again feel free to draw whichever you like lol
Thank you so much for considering, lmao tell me when you stream ❤❤


----------



## cas cas

Could you draw my mayor? http://i.imgur.com/9XTUcoz.jpg
And if possible could you do two versions of her one with eyes closed and the other eyes open?
tysm ♥︎


----------



## pinkcotton

Yay you're back! Your chibis are always such a treat for my eyes~~
Their hair, their bodies, their perfectly detailed eyes <33333 I can't handle it sometimes.

By requests do you mean freebies? Or like a request and offer? I'm just not sure.  I'll be thrilled with either one though!

If ya do mean freebies, here's a list of abuncha my OC's.

- Kaila
- Naty 
- Peach
- Selene
- Despereaux 
- Jingle (I know you did an icon, but just gonna plop her down in case you're interested in doing a full body! )
- Dinah


----------



## A r i a n e

aaaah Kanaa!! This is some very exciting stuff, can't wait to see new drawings from you, and maybe join streams if my timezone allows it :') good luck with everything you listed! <3
I know I got some drawings from you already (which I cherish deeply) but I'll just post my OC Lexy here in case she sparks your interest hehe
As for suggestions, I don't know if you'd be interested, but maybe Legend of Zelda characters? 
So glad to have updates from you! I'll look forward to it all <3


----------



## Milleram

Haha, what a coincidence! I've been playing Xenoblade nonstop as well. XD Are you playing Xenoblade Chronicles or Xenoblade Chronicles X? I played Xenoblade Chronicles maybe 2 years back, and I thought it was amazing. Probably one of my favourite video games ever. <3 I just started playing Xenoblade Chronicles X about 2 weeks ago, and I'm loving it so far. I'm looking forward to playing Xenoblade Chronicles 2 when it comes out (and when I get a Switch XD).

As for my request, I'd love it if you could draw this OC:

https://toyhou.se/1125031.momo#4155263

If you don't get around to it, no worries! I mainly just wanted to fangirl about Xenoblade with someone, lol.


----------



## Princess Mipha

May I request my newest OC, Ren??


----------



## Kanaa

Issi said:


>



hello!! thank you so much for the kinds words 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!
i don't think i'll do justice to that hairstyle (maybe if you had a different idea that you want? )
i'll be keeping your request in mind!



Bunnilla said:


>



AAAAA BUN ur so sweet !! I'll probably need some help with twitch;; so i'll send u a vm if i run into any trouble thank u my dude <3
U SHould look into xenoblade if u have some spare time; i actually binge played it for 1-2 weeks and it's amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hehe you'll see which ana i pick when i post <3 i like to keep the surprise 
yes!! will definitely like to have you at my stream hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






cas cas said:


>


your mayor is so cute!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll keep your request in mind 




pinkcotton said:


>



aww thank you pink!!!
and yes i do mean freebies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






A r i a n e said:


>



AAA ariane!!! I would love to have you at my streams! probably will be more likely for me to stream later at night at the moment!! so hopefully that'll work match with timezones xx
i love your new oc!! her hair looks so prettyyy 
thank you so much haha i'll need the luck !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






amye.miller said:


>



yesss!!! another xenoblade lover!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I was playing the original Xenoblade Chronicles and I'm so upset that it just had to end there
it's also one of my favorite games i've ever played !!! dude just send me a VM anytime I'll be glad to just talk about everything xenoblade !! I'm also really looking forward to Xenoblade 2 !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Zaari said:


>



thanks for the request!! I'll consider!


----------



## twins

Omg hi Kana!!! I just discovered you art thread!

I'm posting my babs here to consider X

Also, a side note, I'm in love with the genji drawing in your main post!! _Much_ wow!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Wow! Going through your galleries you can really see the improvement from your older stuff, love your style it's really beautiful!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Hello again! Thank you for replying!

If you don't think you can do that hairstyle, you could just do long curly hair? It could be mostly white on the first with pink streaks and mostly red on the second with black streaks. I have no problem with it not exactly matching the in game characters. TBH, I don't mind if it isn't perfect, anything you draw will be much better then what I will, and it doesn't need to be exact, so you can add some of your own artists touch to it :3 I mean, if you accept my request sometime and decide to try doing it. I find it funny since I got the game and there has never been a curly hair/long option, so I used that pointy short hairstyle for ages XD It's like my AC hair, I actually like it though, but idm the other way I noted above ^ either.

And, sorry for throwing even more details at you (I feel bad since you might not even draw this, yet I keep sending you info D: ). The second girl (black dress) has two small fangs from the top of her mouth pointing down, like a vampire type thing.

Btw I'm not sure if personalities matter that much with drawing (I guess they do?) but if I described them in anime terms, Mayor 1 is a sorta Shy/Kawaii and Mayor 2 is a total Tsundere. So yeah XD Yaaaaay


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Do you charge TBT for requests? I love your art!! ^o^


----------



## Kanaa

twins said:


>



twins!! cute babs!! i'll consider hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thank u tons <3 



KaydeeKrunk said:


>



Thank you so much Kaydee!!
hehe it feels heartwarming when someone spots improvement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Issi said:


>



okay! thank you for elaborating!! and yeah it's sad that they don't have a curly hair option 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






xSuperMario64x said:


>



hello!! nope! requests are free at the moment, but there is no guarantee that I will draw it! 
thank you so much !!


----------



## Hanzoisbae

oooh the aborbz it's soo cute

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll come back when your online and I'll get more refs for my oc


----------



## Kanaa

hello!! stream is online! running a test rn !

come visit for a little bit! 
twitch.tv/kanachipu


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Nice drawing! I was watching for awhile but no account so I couldn't say anything


----------



## Kanaa

Issi said:


> Nice drawing! I was watching for awhile but no account so I couldn't say anything



aww thank you!! <3


stream has ended!! thank u for coming c:
I'll be back at 10PM CST for coloring!!!


----------



## Bunnilla

B)) *waits until nighttime*


----------



## Kanaa

stream is back online!
coloring captain amari! 
twitch.tv/kanachipu


----------



## pinkcotton

Kanaa said:


> stream is back online!
> coloring captain amari!
> twitch.tv/kanachipu



Ahhhh right when I'm about to leave a place that has internet! I'll be home soon though, can't wait to see you stream!


----------



## KAnaliseY

Ooh, requests are open?? If so, can you draw Ikuya Kirishima from Free! ??
Thanks in advance! I love your art ^_^


----------



## shanni

hey ;v;
here from the dc group - i LOVE your art!! you're so talented i want to cry

please consider drawing my mayor? c:


Spoiler: mayor refs























thank you so much!


----------



## 5cm/s

i stalkerishly watched your stream last night and looked through all your artwork and ahh i'm so dead you're so amazingly talented! i'd like to request a chibi of my mayor (x)- i'd love it if you considered drawing her!

thank youu!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

You probably won't see this but I would be so, so, honored if you would draw a chibi of my mayor!  Not that I deserve a piece from such a talented artist.

Reference: http://i.imgur.com/7APPsi8.png

Her eyes are bright blue. <3


----------



## Kanaa

thank you to those who popped by the stream today and yesterday!! 
here are the products of the streams <3


Spoiler:  Captain Amari + req

















5cm/s said:


>



omg thank you!! glad you like it hehe! thanks for peeking into the stream!! feel free to say hi anytime


----------



## Hyoshido

Those are so lovely oh myyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## cas cas

Kanaa said:


> hello!! thank you so much for the kinds words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!
> i don't think i'll do justice to that hairstyle (maybe if you had a different idea that you want? )
> i'll be keeping your request in mind!
> 
> 
> 
> AAAAA BUN ur so sweet !! I'll probably need some help with twitch;; so i'll send u a vm if i run into any trouble thank u my dude <3
> U SHould look into xenoblade if u have some spare time; i actually binge played it for 1-2 weeks and it's amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe you'll see which ana i pick when i post <3 i like to keep the surprise
> yes!! will definitely like to have you at my stream hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your mayor is so cute!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep your request in mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aww thank you pink!!!
> and yes i do mean freebies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AAA ariane!!! I would love to have you at my streams! probably will be more likely for me to stream later at night at the moment!! so hopefully that'll work match with timezones xx
> i love your new oc!! her hair looks so prettyyy
> thank you so much haha i'll need the luck !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesss!!! another xenoblade lover!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was playing the original Xenoblade Chronicles and I'm so upset that it just had to end there
> it's also one of my favorite games i've ever played !!! dude just send me a VM anytime I'll be glad to just talk about everything xenoblade !! I'm also really looking forward to Xenoblade 2 !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the request!! I'll consider!



Oki tysm for considering! 
Btw you are super talented♥︎(*^ω^*)


----------



## Jeonggwa

giggles I saw ~*magic*~ happen in your stream at last!! 
They turned out great! *P* 

Hesitated at requesting cuz you did so much art for me in the past which I treasure 5ever
but!!! I'd be blessed if you would draw my sons: http://toyhou.se/yon
No biggie if you don't wanna/have time! Thank you~


----------



## Bunnilla

Kanaa said:


>


ILY MY DUDE ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## Kanaa

some requests--
had to try coloring in a different skin color for practice and dang i'm no good at all lol


twins said:


> I'm posting my babs here to consider X





Spoiler













A r i a n e said:


> I know I got some drawings from you already (which I cherish deeply) but I'll just post my OC Lexy here in case she sparks your interest hehe





Spoiler













i'll do a few more requests (maybe like 2-3 more) and then i'm gonna be drawing some fanart requests ;;
thanks for all the submissions <3



Yonkorin said:


> giggles I saw ~*magic*~ happen in your stream at last!!
> They turned out great! *P*



hehehe thank u yonneee <3 ilyyyy



5cm/s said:


> i stalkerishly watched your stream last night and looked through all your artwork and ahh i'm so dead you're so amazingly talented!



omg thank u ur so sweeeet!!! and thanks for popping by the stream c: 



Bunnilla said:


> ILY MY DUDE ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥



LY 2



Hyoshido said:


> Those are so lovely oh myyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy



ur sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo lovely












 ALSO!! sorry to disappoint anyone who requested a chibi, but I won't be doing any cheeb freebs cuz i'm just tired of drawing a million chibis all the time haha


----------



## Bunnilla

You killed that ombre and my ♥ once more <3
ALSO OMG THE DUDE MADE A POST WITH MY ART zsikchndsihniszvnhidsv


----------



## Kanaa

Bunnilla said:


> You killed that ombre and my ♥ once more <3
> ALSO OMG THE DUDE MADE A POST WITH MY ART zsikchndsihniszvnhidsv



DUDEEEE link me in my VMs!!! holy moly 
tfw Gale still hasn't seen RIP


----------



## A r i a n e

AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH OMG KANAA OMG OMG OMG
I'm so sorry for the caps lock but they were _necessary_

I can't thank you enough!!! you know how much I admire your drawings, this completely made my day, I was so not expecting it ;_________; I am so completely in love oh my god the hair is simply divine - the ombr?, the highlights of different colors, my heart burst just looking at it

her expression is dead on, the colors are sublime, the flower is super cute - I just love everything about it *_______*

Thank you a million times you are truly amazing and so incredibly talented :')))) ♥♥♥


----------



## Bunnilla

A r i a n e said:


> AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH OMG KANAA OMG OMG OMG
> I'm so sorry for the caps lock but they were _necessary_
> 
> I can't thank you enough!!! you know how much I admire your drawings, this completely made my day, I was so not expecting it ;_________; I am so completely in love oh my god the hair is simply divine - the ombr?, the highlights of different colors, my heart burst just looking at it
> 
> her expression is dead on, the colors are sublime, the flower is super cute - I just love everything about it *_______*
> 
> Thank you a million times you are truly amazing and so incredibly talented :')))) ♥♥♥



I agree with this paragraph 100%
kana approval (insert thumb emoji)


----------



## A r i a n e

Bunnilla said:


> I agree with this paragraph 100%
> kana approval (insert thumb emoji)



Kanaa deserves all the praise and more :'))

I hope it's okay I set it up as my avatar, of course it's much better in original size but I just gotta show IT OFF


----------



## Kanaa

A r i a n e said:


> AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH OMG KANAA OMG OMG OMG
> I'm so sorry for the caps lock but they were _necessary_
> 
> I can't thank you enough!!! you know how much I admire your drawings, this completely made my day, I was so not expecting it ;_________; I am so completely in love oh my god the hair is simply divine - the ombr?, the highlights of different colors, my heart burst just looking at it
> 
> her expression is dead on, the colors are sublime, the flower is super cute - I just love everything about it *_______*
> 
> Thank you a million times you are truly amazing and so incredibly talented :')))) ♥♥♥





A r i a n e said:


> Kanaa deserves all the praise and more :'))
> 
> I hope it's okay I set it up as my avatar, of course it's much better in original size but I just gotta show IT OFF




SO much praise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :'))
I'm so glad u like it!! ! 
IT WAS UR CUTEEEEEEEE OC that was amazing !!! thank u so much for all the kind words 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Very happy to be able to draw for you again!!! ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yes that's totally okay with me hehe i'm so glad !!



Bunnilla said:


> I agree with this paragraph 100%
> kana approval (insert thumb emoji)



thumbs up


----------



## A r i a n e

Kanaa said:


> SO much praise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :'))
> I'm so glad u like it!! !
> IT WAS UR CUTEEEEEEEE OC that was amazing !!! thank u so much for all the kind words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very happy to be able to draw for you again!!! !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes that's totally okay with me hehe i'm so glad !!



the praise is so well deserved :')

thank you so much again you're an angel ♥


----------



## Hyoshido

I wanna request a thing.

But it is a detailed thing and I would feel HORRIBLE requesting it.

So I will admire all you've done, you're amazing at what you do!!

Also ily too oml \o/


----------



## twins

Kanaa said:


> some requests--
> had to try coloring in a different skin color for practice and dang i'm no good at all lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll do a few more requests (maybe like 2-3 more) and then i'm gonna be drawing some fanart requests ;;
> thanks for all the submissions <3
> 
> 
> 
> hehehe thank u yonneee <3 ilyyyy
> 
> 
> 
> omg thank u ur so sweeeet!!! and thanks for popping by the stream c:
> 
> 
> 
> LY 2
> 
> 
> 
> ur sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo lovely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO!! sorry to disappoint anyone who requested a chibi, but I won't be doing any cheeb freebs cuz i'm just tired of drawing a million chibis all the time haha



I HAVE OFFICIALLY DIED,,,, YOU KILLED ME IM DEAD,,,,,

- - - Post Merge - - -

Honestly thank you so much kana, I couldn't be happier right now. It's beautful!!!


----------



## Chiisanacx

Oh wow your art is great! I would love if you drew my new OC, http://toyhou.se/1123213.dia-redmond
Thank you!


----------



## onionpudding

How much do these cost? I would LOVE one!


----------



## derezzed

Kanaa said:


> thank you to those who popped by the stream today and yesterday!!
> here are the products of the streams <3
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Captain Amari + req








CAPTAIN ANA AMARI, AKA OUR LORD AND SAVIOR, LOOKS GORGEOUS!! You did this badass justice <3
And ofc the other bust is amazingly done as well. I LOVE this style and your attention to detail is amazing; you can really see it in the smoothness of the hair, the hat pins, and the jacket sleeve. Magnificent, honestly.



Kanaa said:


> some requests--
> had to try coloring in a different skin color for practice and dang i'm no good at all lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



"and dang i'm no good at all lol"
..... "and dang i'm no good at all lol" ?_? ???
should be "had to try coloring in a different skin color for practice aND HAVE PICKED IT UP AND AM PRETTY GOOD AT IT"
I just had to fix that for you; you know how it is ;-]

These two pieces are wonderful!! I think you absolutely nailed the hairstyle on the second and the COLORS of the first are so pleasing. Green + pink is super nice. 
AAAAAH JUST LOOK AT YOU, COMING OUT WITH STUNNER AFTER STUNNER.


----------



## KAnaliseY

Hiii! I have a really simple OC that I'm using for a fanfic I'm writing. Here's her concept sketch:
http://i.imgur.com/kW7RegG.jpg

She has black hair and dark brown eyes, and normally wears a swimming warmup jacket and blue athletic shorts. As you can she, she's a competitive swimmer and is confident of her abilities. 

Thank you for considering!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

I know I already requested this, but now that Blu-Chu did a drawing for me (It's super cute I love it), so I thought I'd show you it as an example! :3 (Since I'm probably going to bug you every so often until you do a drawing for me RIP)



Spoiler: Issi and Angel Mayor OCs






Again if you ever accept let me know and I'll tell you details again...
I mean, add two small fangs from the top of her mouth pointing down on angel and her eyes are bright pinkish red.

If you want, you could always just draw one of them, too!

I'm sorry, I couldn't help it.

Your art is so gorgeous I gotta try xD

Maybe an art trade?


----------



## tifachu

hi! i just saw your art on ariane's icon and had to check you out!! ; u ;

other than requests, do you also take art trades? i want to draw more while also find cute art for my persona! [x]

i do chibis, you can see my art here [x] 
please pm me if you are interested c: hopefully looking forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Kanaa

working very slowly... zzzzzz



shanni said:


> hey ;v;
> here from the dc group - i LOVE your art!! you're so talented i want to cry
> 
> please consider drawing my mayor? c:
> x












twins said:


> I HAVE OFFICIALLY DIED,,,, YOU KILLED ME IM DEAD,,,,,
> 
> Honestly thank you so much kana, I couldn't be happier right now. It's beautful!!!



awww hehe you're welcome !!! i'm glad you like it!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






kawanocy said:


> How much do these cost? I would LOVE one!



these are free!! but i'm gonna be closing requests soon aha;; i'm getting super busy so i only do these when i need a break or during free times!



derezzed said:


> -snip-



oh gosh you never fail to make me smile LOL 
thank u so mucH FOR SO MANY KIND WORDS 
oh man i hope i can draw more captain amari soon cause dang she was a blast to draw and i think this is one of my favorite pieces ahahaha
WHHAKFLSK i didn't think it was _that_ good but if u say so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and yes i definitely agree: green and pink is a gorgeous combo + palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



haha thank u anton i hope to show off more works to you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Issi said:


> x





tifachu said:


> x



hmmm;; I'll consider, but I don't know if I'm going to have time for an art trade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



if i'm finished with my assignments early enough I'll definitely contact you!! but for now i don't wanna disappoint if i end up backing out of the art trade!
your art is super cute though!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and also @Issi, could I see some examples of your art? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*IMPORTANT!*

I'll being doing hmmmmmmmmmmm maybe 2 more OC requests !! so keep a look out for those!
and then I'm going to be doing a bunch of fan art so I can post it to my tumblr;;;
I'll be streaming soon; sorry for the erratic schedule! I've been wanting to stream, but I couldn't find time/very tired

other than that, I'll get those requests posted sooooon! 
thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## cas cas

Kanaa said:


> working very slowly... zzzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awww hehe you're welcome !!! i'm glad you like it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are free!! but i'm gonna be closing requests soon aha;; i'm getting super busy so i only do these when i need a break or during free times!
> 
> 
> 
> oh gosh you never fail to make me smile LOL
> thank u so mucH FOR SO MANY KIND WORDS
> oh man i hope i can draw more captain amari soon cause dang she was a blast to draw and i think this is one of my favorite pieces ahahaha
> WHHAKFLSK i didn't think it was _that_ good but if u say so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes i definitely agree: green and pink is a gorgeous combo + palette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha thank u anton i hope to show off more works to you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm;; I'll consider, but I don't know if I'm going to have time for an art trade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i'm finished with my assignments early enough I'll definitely contact you!! but for now i don't wanna disappoint if i end up backing out of the art trade!
> your art is super cute though!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also @Issi, could I see some examples of your art?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *IMPORTANT!*
> 
> I'll being doing hmmmmmmmmmmm maybe 2 more OC requests !! so keep a look out for those!
> and then I'm going to be doing a bunch of fan art so I can post it to my tumblr;;;
> I'll be streaming soon; sorry for the erratic schedule! I've been wanting to stream, but I couldn't find time/very tired
> 
> other than that, I'll get those requests posted sooooon!
> thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Holly Jesus how do you do it?!


what are your secrets?!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Sure thing! I'll post some drawings I did of peoples OCs, and a couple other things. I kinda draw chibi-ish, so yeah.

And, if you do ever accept a drawing request from me, you don't need to do two characters. Idm you drawing one ^-^



Spoiler: Drawing of an OC from a TBT Member









Spoiler: Another drawing of an OC from a TBT Member









Spoiler: Drawing for ThatOneMarshalFangril of her ACNL Villagers and Mayor









Spoiler: Drawing I did of Shiro from NGNL (sorry for big watermark


----------



## Bunnilla

Holy flip kana that bust looks amazing, coloring nice as always *-* ❤❤❤ I can watch you for hours lol
When is your next stream?


----------



## A r i a n e

gorgeous as always!!
I think my favorite thing about your art is the way you draw hair and add colorful highlights to them. It gives them a unique touch that makes everything even more precious ♥


----------



## Kanaa

streaming!! 
twitch.tv/kanachipu

stream ended-- sorry had to be so short ;__;


----------



## himeki

Kanaa said:


> streaming!!
> twitch.tv/kanachipu
> 
> stream ended-- sorry had to be so short ;__;



GOD I MISSED UR STREAM AGAIN //DIES


----------



## A r i a n e

Kanaa said:


> streaming!!
> twitch.tv/kanachipu
> 
> stream ended-- sorry had to be so short ;__;



I hate timezones ;_;


----------



## Eulo

Hey! I LOVE YOUR ART SO MUCH! Could you please consider my inkling? Thanks so much!


----------



## Kautalya

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh your art is so nice ;;;; I love the style omggggg



Spoiler: OC



View attachment 204845



hahjsads I hope you can draw my OC whenever you can!! Please and thanks <333


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

I missed your stream, drat


----------



## Kitsey

Omg requests are open! :') Your art is so beautiful! I'd be honored if you would draw my mayor: [x]

Thank you for considering!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Kana here is another character you could draw (my BFFs mayor OC) Btw, on his shoulder are Tricforces from TLOZ ^-^

Thank you ;-;



Spoiler: Mayor






temporary image hosting


----------



## Yumetsu

aa yay requests are open!
i'd love if you could draw my mayor ♥



Spoiler












thank you for the opportunity! ♥


----------



## Kanaa

cas cas said:


> Holly Jesus how do you do it?!
> 
> 
> what are your secrets?!



my secret?!?
my secret is......

to be continued...







Bunnilla said:


> Holy flip kana that bust looks amazing, coloring nice as always *-* ❤❤❤ I can watch you for hours lol
> When is your next stream?



thank u bunbun!!! hehe i know it's so fun with u in my stream 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i'm trying my best to stream!! but just so busy but HOPEFULLY SOON!!! ik i say this all the time and it seems like i'm not trying BUT I SWEAR I AM



A r i a n e said:


> gorgeous as always!!
> I think my favorite thing about your art is the way you draw hair and add colorful highlights to them. It gives them a unique touch that makes everything even more precious ♥





A r i a n e said:


> I hate timezones ;_;



thank you ariane!!! 
hehe ur so sweet as always 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I LOVE HIGHLIGHTS!! it just makes everything a little more unique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!

and SAME THOUGH I WISH I COULD BE IN SEVERAL PLACES ALL AT ONCE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






himeki said:


> GOD I MISSED UR STREAM AGAIN //DIES



IT'S OKAY that stream lasted for like 40mins i had to go to bed early 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



next time!!!




Issi said:


> I missed your stream, drat



it's okay!!! next time hehe



okei i think it's time i closed requests !! i'm doing one more request for sure but dw if it isn't your request!! i might go back and draw one later on, but don't get your hopes up haha i'm a busy busy bee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks for all the compliments and feedback !!! i hope you'll continue to visit my gallery! 
all the requests were so difficult to choose from bc of so many cute characters i'm so sorry OTL


*here is a piece for my favorite rap yonster *:​


----------



## Jeonggwa

EEEEEP KANAA I DIDNT EXPECT THAT
It's so lovely and the colors for the hair are well combined and lovely 
You made him look so cute and cool when he's actually just an idiot smartass nobody likes www
The eye colors blend so well ahshshsfj thank you kana bb
Did I already say lovely-


----------



## Bunnilla

That guy and his glasses look bae (☞⌐ ͡■ ͜ʖ ͡■)☞ all of ur art is bae tbh


----------



## Kanaa

I'm online!!! come visit for a little bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !
drawing zenyatta !

twitch.tv/kanachipu


----------



## Kanaa

no stream today ;__; 
i'm not feeling well so i gotta rest

i'll do my best to stream tomorrow



lmao i didn't want to spam the museum so i'm just gonna edit this post;; 
anyways!! here is the zen piece i was working on this morning !!!






i feel much better after sleeping last night haha so definitely a stream tonight! 
i'll decide on whether i'm going to draw one of my ocs or some fan art

stream will be around 10pm-11pm as always ;;


----------



## Kanaa

hello!!! I'm gonna be streaming tonight at 10:30pm CST
Come and say hello or just come peek haha ((sorry to those who don't have accounts T___T))

twitch.tv/kanachipu


----------



## Bunnilla

Can't wait c:
Zen looks amazing, the colors are so nice and soft lol I like the tree branch you added 
too bad my internet was rly bad that day and I didn't see 100% of the line-arting + coloring


----------



## Kanaa

OML i haven't posted here in so long and I haven't drew in a million years but here's something I did for my favorite yonee <333


----------



## A r i a n e

omg hi Kanaa!! I miss your gorgeous art! your new piece is amazing, as always *________* the hair is so pretty ♥


----------



## Jeonggwa

Thank you again, sweet kana u q u ////
The forget me nots/blue flowers behind her are so fitting and it amazes me how everything is well placed *P*
As always shiny, luscious hair is your trademark I LUV
I hope I can fly over to visit you sometime heheh///


----------

